# Hello!



## DeeDubb (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm an English teacher currently living in Korea, but I'm from the US. I picked up the Rubik's Cube when I was in the Army many years ago with nothing to do and no internet access. I learned to solve it from the instructions (Cross, Corners, Middle Edges, Top Cross Orientation/Perm, Corner Orientation/Perm). I've been solving that way pretty much ever since. I never really got into speed cubing, as just being able to solve the cube was good enough. I started working on making corner/edge blocks for my first layer, but it wasn't really doing much for me. My times were around 2 minutes, and I pretty much stopped cubing for several years.

After I came to Korea, I was at a store looking for cards to use for classroom games, and while I was browsing, I found a pretty awful cube that I decided to buy. It moves horribly and doesn't use the standard color scheme (orange is pink). It's really bad... It's not even fun to solve because the core is so tight. Anyway, i was trying to find a better cube on Ebay from China (they ship everywhere for free), and after doing some research, I bought a Dayan stickerless. It just came last week, and it's pretty awesome. I was back to having fun solving the cube, and I started wondering how I could go faster. So about 3 days ago, I started sneaking around this forum, looking at methods, and I decided the Roux method looked pretty fun. I watched the Lubix and Waffo's video series on it, and I've been playing around with it for the past few days. Using the instruction book method with the Dayan I was about 1 minute 40 or so. The roux method was taking me like 3.5 minutes, but I've been at it non stop in my free time and now I'm back down to 1:40 range. My biggest problem is block building, but I know that will just come with time. My goal is just to be under a minute consistently, and I think that's pretty reasonable with Roux. Anyway, it's great to join the forum, and I look forward to harassing you guys with annoying questions about block building 

Edit: Gonna start tracking my progress

3x3:
*PB Ao5 Ao12 Ao100
3/11/14:* *58.05 1:03.53 1:13.01*
3/12: *50.73 1:00.35 1:07.79*
3/13: *43.44* 1:00.35 1:07.79
3/14: *41.61 58.05 1:02.07*
3/15: *40.63 52.47 58.66*
3/16: *38.82 49.84 54.67*
3/17: 38.82 *47.78 51.84*
3/18: *35.16* 47.78 51.84
3/19: 35.16 *45.01* 51.84
3/20: *34.63 43.64 45.52*
3/21 *34.37* 43.64 45.52
3/26: *30.56 36.33 42.79*
4/1: *27.02* 36.33 *40.80*
4/3: 27.02 *35.39 36.53*
4/12: *25.55 34.65* 36.53
4/14: 25.55 *33.80 35.77*
4/15: 25.55 *31.76 34.34*
4/16: *23.25* 31.76 34.34
4/17: *22.22* 31.76 *34.01*
4/19: 22.22 *29.64 32.66*
4/21: 22.22 *28.50 30.28 34.98*
4/22: *22.06 28.38* 30.28 *34.57*
4/23: *21.76 27.80 29.83 34.20*
4/24: 21.76 *27.34 29.78 33.71*
4/26: *20.90 25.43 27.77 32.04*
4/28: *17.05 24.76* 27.77 *31.55*
5/2: 17.05 24.76 27.77 *30.69*
5/5: 17.05 24.76 *26.15 29.79*
5/6: 17.05 *23.12* 26.15 29.79
5/7: 17.05 23.12 *25.95 28.72*
5/11: 17.05 *22.82 24.91* 28.72
5/12: 17.05 22.82 24.91 *27.71*
5/13: 17.05 *22.53 24.23 27.58*
5/28: 17.05 22.53 *24.08 26.06*
5/30: 17.05 *21.19 22.41 25.80*
5/31: 17.05 21.19 22.41 *25.16*
6/4: 17.05 21.19 22.41 *24.34*
6/5: 17.05 *20.39 22.31* 24.34
6/6: *16.19* 20.39 22.31 24.34
6/9: 16.19 *20.04 21.50 23.89*
6/11: *15.07* 20.04 *21.19* 23.89
6/12: 15.07 *18.81 20.89* 23.89
6/16: 15.07 18.81 20.89 *23.40*
6/21: *13.14 17.48 19.46 22.14*
8/4: 13.14 17.48 *19.23 22.05*
8/7: 13.14 *17.11 18.78 21.45*
9/1: 13.14 17.11 *18.74 21.14*
9/2: 13.14 17.11 18.74 *20.79*
12/08: 13.14 *16.60 17.39 19.49*
12/13: 13.14 *15.98* 17.39 19.49
12/17: *11.10* 15.98 17.39 19.49
12/21: 11.10 *15.79 17.25* 19.49
12/31: 11.10 15.79 17.25 *19.19
2/13/15:* 11.10 15.79 *16.32 18.67*
2/23: 11.10 *15.16 15.80* 18.67
2/26: 11.10 *15.10* 15.80 18.67
4/4: 11.10 15.10 *15.50 18.08*
4/7: 11.10 *14.37* 15.50 18.08
11/27: 11.10 14.37 15.50 *17.71*
12/01: 11.10 14.37 15.50 *17.58*
12/04: *9.83* 14.37 15.50 17.58
12/05: 9.83 *13.90 15.15 16.91*
12/11: 9.83 13.90 15.15 *16.76*
12/15: 9.83 *13.84 14.67* 16.76
4/26/16: 9.83 *12.57* 14.67 16.76
7/21/16*:* 9.83 12.57 *13.70* 16.76

3x3BLD: Single Mo3
5/3/16: 1:21.24 1:46.21
5/12: *1:20.77 *1:46.21
5/13: *1:17.13 1:43.94*


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 9, 2014)

Welcome!
Roux is pretty fun and is also a fast method 
And you can ask me anything, I will not get harassed. Have used Roux before and have gotten SUB 30 times with it 
So ask anything you like 
and did I welcome you?


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you, yes. you did welcome me. Haha.


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 9, 2014)

Welcome to the forums.
Harassing us with annoying questions about block-building? Bring it on!


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks 

Haha, right now my issue is that I'm getting pretty disoriented trying to match up edge/corners without already having the edge/center paired and on the left. Once I'm oriented, I just pull the corner and edge to the top and pair them up using Ms and Us only (kind of the same way the second 2x3 is done), which seems very inefficient.


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 10, 2014)

So, I've been drilling for a bit, using qqtimer, exploring different block building techniques (i.e, I start blue side, and instead of pairing blue center with blue-white, I'm toying with blue-red/blue-orange when they are available, then putting blue-white with the appropriate corner, and making the 2x2). It's working out ok. Times hovering at around 1:30, with a few good ones around 1:10, ALMOST broke 1 minute with 1 run, but it was a lucky scramble. Only needed headlights orientation and no perm. I'm getting a little better and tracking pieces. I'm still in the infant stages, but it's going ok.

I tried to post a question in the Roux help section, but it went to mods for approval... not sure what that's about, maybe because I used links? Anyway, I'll probably just post here as my personal progress journal as I move along.


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 10, 2014)

Sorry, I can't quite give you any advice on the Roux method as the only blockbuilding experience I have is with ZZ, which is completely different from building two 2x3x1 blocks from scratch. Your post in the Roux help section might contain something that the algorithms in the forum consider suspicious, but other than that, you just have to wait to see. Also, I found that it really helped to take more than 15 seconds of inspection to plan out as much as you can into the solve, or even stopping mid-solve to think about a difficult case.


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 11, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Sorry, I can't quite give you any advice on the Roux method as the only blockbuilding experience I have is with ZZ, which is completely different from building two 2x3x1 blocks from scratch. Your post in the Roux help section might contain something that the algorithms in the forum consider suspicious, but other than that, you just have to wait to see. Also, I found that it really helped to take more than 15 seconds of inspection to plan out as much as you can into the solve, or even stopping mid-solve to think about a difficult case.



Good advice, thank you. I'm trying to just get comfortable solving. The next thing I want to start doing is looking away more during block building. I feel like if I can get myself block building automatically, then I can start working on looking ahead, but right now, I just lose track of what I'm doing.


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 12, 2014)

What a fun couple of days. I finally broke a minute, and got my PB down close to 50! My main goal is to be consistently under a minute, and it's inching closer and closer. I feel like the majority of my time is spent on block building. I can pump through the algorithms pretty quick for the corners, and I"m getting better at setting up my LU RU edges. The final step is also getting faster, and I think I'm doing it the right way.

Also, there are some really smart people in the Roux help section, and they've all been very helpful and patient. I feel comfortable asking questions there. I'm glad i got back into this hobby, and I'm glad I'm taking it more seriously.


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 14, 2014)

Inching closer and closer to that ao12 under 1 minute! As I stated in my original post, the main goal is to solve every time in under a minute, so that's looking more and more realistic every day. I'm combining a lot of timed runs with methodical planned runs.I started trying to do the first 2x3 with my eyes closed (so far I can really only get a 2x2 with my eyes closed). Block building is what takes the most time, but I'm completing every solve, because I want to make sure all the algorithms are muscle memory, and also get quicker recognizing the step 4 stuff. My J-Perm is getting really smooth and fast, which I really enjoy. Y-Perm might take some drilling, but it's getting there (it just doesn't show up nearly as often as J). I was shocked when I broke a minute, I was shocked when I was near 50, and I was super shocked today to get a 41.61. What an addicting hobby this is.


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 16, 2014)

so 6 days after I started tracking my progress, my ao12 is lower than my day 1 PB. I know this is gonna plateau, but I'll keep working at it. My goal is to at least improve on either PB, ao5, or ao12 every day.


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 20, 2014)

I keep thinking it's gonna be impossible to break my PBs from the day before, but I keep doing it! I started listening to "chillstep" music while I cube. It's so relaxing. Also, I got a new Lubix Moyu a few days ago, so I've been working with that. It's so nice and smooth.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 20, 2014)

Wow, you are improving very quickly! Welcome to the forums. If you have any questions, feel free to ask me too, but i will not be able to answer any about Roux, sorry


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 20, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Wow, you are improving very quickly! Welcome to the forums. If you have any questions, feel free to ask me too, but i will not be able to answer any about Roux, sorry



Thanks Rocky. Don't worry, the people in the Roux help thread have been very friendly, so I'll be fine. I'm working on memorizing CMLL slowly, but surely (2 sets a week is the goal). I have Sune/Anti-Sune done, so I'm getting there! Once all the CMLL is done, and I'm comfortable with my times (hopefully around sub-30 average), then I want to start working on BLD. I don't even care about speed of BLD, just being able to do it would be great.


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 26, 2014)

So, I jumped the gun and started working on BLD over the weekend. This kept me from getting faster times. I've only successfully completed a 3BLD solve one time so far, but at least I know how to do it. So I spent today working on Bowtie CMLL, which means I have Anti-Sune, Sune, and Bowtie CMLL done. Also, I improved my times tonight after a 2 hour speed grind session. Almost broke 30 seconds! Seems insane considering a few weeks ago, I was having trouble breaking 1 minute. I'm pretty happy with my speed solving progress. I'm guessing I'll have all the CMLL finished within another month, and then probably a month or two to quickly recognize each case. By that time, my 1 and 2 blocks should be pretty fast. BLD is a nice distraction from speed cubing, but man, is it frustrating! It's like learning to solve the cube all over from scratch, except harder! I think my students will be really amazed when I can BLD solve. Another nice parlor trick to add to my collection along with juggling, magic tricks, coin manipulation, and just solving a normal cube (and 4x4 when it finally arrives).


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow, PB broke 30. It was such a smooth solve. I felt really good.... I feel so sporadic though. My next solve was 1:02... Such a huge range of solves. But I think a lot of that is because I'm adding CMLLs which are hurting my times often when I freeze up/forget which one to use. Still a great day though!


----------



## TDM (Apr 1, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Wow, PB broke 30. It was such a smooth solve. I felt really good.... I feel so sporadic though. My next solve was 1:02... Such a huge range of solves. But I think a lot of that is because I'm adding CMLLs which are hurting my times often when I freeze up/forget which one to use. Still a great day though!


Congrats! That does happen after you get PBs... I always get bad solves after a PB single and ruin the average. Other people also double their times after a good single.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 1, 2014)

TDM said:


> Congrats! That does happen after you get PBs... I always get bad solves after a PB single and ruin the average. Other people also double their times after a good single.


 I did exactly that this weekend. Got a 34s PB then took over a minute on the next solve. 

We'll done on the progress DeeDubb. I wish I had the discipline to train properly.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 2, 2014)

TDM said:


> Congrats! That does happen after you get PBs... I always get bad solves after a PB single and ruin the average. Other people also double their times after a good single.



Thanks mate! Good to know I have something in common with Mats, haha... probably about the only thing. Next up is trying to get into the sub-30 club!



newtonbase said:


> I did exactly that this weekend. Got a 34s PB then took over a minute on the next solve.
> 
> We'll done on the progress DeeDubb. I wish I had the discipline to train properly.



Thank you very much. I slowed a bit trying to work on 3BLD. I'm still awful at that, but at least I can take a break and make a strong attempt at it when I'm tired of speed solving. I'm back to grinding CMLL pretty hardcore. Luckily, my job gives me a lot of free time these days, so I get a lot of chances to practice. I'm completely off of video games now, so most of my spare time is either working out or cubing. Sometimes both! I solve between sets at the gym, haha.

I can have sort of an obsessive personality where I jump into something 100%. My usual habit is to just quit out of the blue, and basically not do that thing for months. Hopefully posting here will help me remain accountable, and keep me on track.


----------



## TDM (Apr 2, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Thanks mate! Good to know I have something in common with Mats, haha... probably about the only thing. Next up is trying to get into the sub-30 club!


You both solve Rubik's cubes!
I don't know if you've seen this before, but reading this could be useful for getting sub-30. There are ones like that for CFOP and ZZ on the forum, but the only guide I've seen like that for Roux is on another website, so I don't think many people (except for most Roux users) have seen it.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 2, 2014)

TDM said:


> You both solve Rubik's cubes!
> I don't know if you've seen this before, but reading this could be useful for getting sub-30. There are ones like that for CFOP and ZZ on the forum, but the only guide I've seen like that for Roux is on another website, so I don't think many people (except for most Roux users) have seen it.



Thanks again, yeah, I use Waffle's guide for CMLL, but I never checked out that part. I'll start trying some of those thing. (Most people don't recommend CMLL until like sub 30's, but I really wanted a jump start. It hurts my times now, but later, it will pay off big time to have this time invested).


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow, such improvement over such short amount of time. You might have better potential than me 
I started in Jan 2nd week and now I am sub 20.
What about you?
Your dog is so sweet. Wish I had a dog


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 2, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Wow, such improvement over such short amount of time. You might have better potential than me
> I started in Jan 2nd week and now I am sub 20.
> What about you?



I'm old, so I probably will hit a wall at some point. I still have a LONG way to sub 20. I learned Roux and started speed cubing just under a month ago. Before that, all I knew was Beginner's Method and averaged around 1:40.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 2, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I'm old, so I probably will hit a wall at some point. I still have a LONG way to sub 20. I learned Roux and started speed cubing just under a month ago. Before that, all I knew was Beginner's Method and averaged around 1:40.



Fret Not. A month ago and sub 30 now is a great accomplishment. You will get sub 20. It is a long way but seeing your improvement is just fascinating.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 2, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Wow, PB broke 30. It was such a smooth solve. I felt really good.... I feel so sporadic though. My next solve was 1:02... Such a huge range of solves. But I think a lot of that is because I'm adding CMLLs which are hurting my times often when I freeze up/forget which one to use. Still a great day though!



Looks like I might have been a victim of qqtimer's April Fool's Day prank... Some of the times are too fast or too slow, so there's know way to know if I really got the 27.02 or not, so I'll have to delete it for now. Fortunately, I did break 30 seconds tonight (not by as much, but better than nothin')


----------



## TDM (Apr 2, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Looks like I might have been a victim of qqtimer's April Fool's Day prank... Some of the times are too fast or too slow, so there's know way to know if I really got the 27.02 or not, so I'll have to delete it for now. Fortunately, I did break 30 seconds tonight (not by as much, but better than nothin')


I had this problem too very recently... it must have been qqtimer. Was it on mzrg.com/qqtimer or qqtimer.net? I had something like 2 normal times then 3 fast ones, then 2 normal etc. It started on the 31st March, but it could have just done that so it would cover April Fool's Day in every timezone...


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 3, 2014)

TDM said:


> I had this problem too very recently... it must have been qqtimer. Was it on mzrg.com/qqtimer or qqtimer.net? I had something like 2 normal times then 3 fast ones, then 2 normal etc. It started on the 31st March, but it could have just done that so it would cover April Fool's Day in every timezone...



I was on qqtimer.net. Apparently the joke was only one mzrg.com/qqtimer, so my records were legit


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 4, 2014)

Ok, new goal: 1 3BLD solve a day. If I can't finish one, then I owe 2 the next day. Started it last night, and couldn't finish. Got one today, so I have to do another one before the end of the day to make up for yesterday...

It kinda hurts my speed solving progress to do 3BLD, but it's something I would love to get decent at. That would blow my students minds


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 4, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> That would blow my students minds



Find a way to integrate it with your English curriculum!


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 4, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Find a way to integrate it with your English curriculum!



I'm still waiting for my box of 12 cubes from LighTake  I'm gonna teach one of my classes (about 10 students) how to solve a Rubik's cube. It's gonna be sweet.

But actually, that's a great idea. Doing BLD solves would be really fun. I could do a memory game with them, where I give them the letters, and they have to memorize the words that start with those letters. Then, as they recite them back, I'll solve the cube blindfolded. (that way, if I mess up, I can just blame it on them  (btw, just did two in a row successfully... That's a first.


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 4, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I'm still waiting for my box of 12 cubes from LighTake  I'm gonna teach one of my classes (about 10 students) how to solve a Rubik's cube. It's gonna be sweet.
> 
> But actually, that's a great idea. Doing BLD solves would be really fun. I could do a memory game with them, where I give them the letters, and they have to memorize the words that start with those letters. Then, as they recite them back, I'll solve the cube blindfolded. (that way, if I mess up, I can just blame it on them  (btw, just did two in a row successfully... That's a first.



Good job with the BLD solves. What grade do you teach?


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 4, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Good job with the BLD solves. What grade do you teach?



I'm in a very rural area of Korea, so I have to travel to different schools almost every day. I teach at 2 elementary, 1 middle, and 1 high school. The schools have around 15-20 students each (in the whole school), so classes are very small. One of the schools does a "bonus" class where I can teach whatever I want, so I would like to use that one to teach the Rubik's Cube.


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 4, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I'm in a very rural area of Korea, so I have to travel to different schools almost every day. I teach at 2 elementary, 1 middle, and 1 high school. The schools have around 15-20 students each (in the whole school), so classes are very small. One of the schools does a "bonus" class where I can teach whatever I want, so I would like to use that one to teach the Rubik's Cube.



Cool, it's a great thing that you're willing to teach them to solve a cube. It can be a frustrating process because it seems like, to my experience, that people's ability to comprehend the Rubik's cube vary from person to person.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 4, 2014)

Wow, sir awesome job. The whole world should know how to solve a cube 
I like your initiative


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 6, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Wow, sir awesome job. The whole world should know how to solve a cube
> I like your initiative



Thanks... ugh... I just bought a bunch more puzzles rationalizing by saying "oh, the kids will love these!" (but actually, I, a 30-year-old man will love those puzzles, haha) Got a cheap 4x4 and 5x5 coming, plus a mega and a SQ1.... Hoping if I put up a video, HKnowstore will give me a good discount just in time for a ghost cube.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 7, 2014)

Starting to have plateauing issues, haha. I haven't been practicing as consistently as I would like, but I also am not really getting close to my PBs in average or single. I also haven't seen a sub-30 solve in a while.... Working on this CMLL is definitely fogging up my brain, hopefully it will pay off later. Only 2 more to go. I should be done with CMLL by Saturday (then just spending months getting comfortable with it, haha). Also a bit stressed from personal stuff today. Not a good day for me.

However, I did successfully 3BLD with my friends at dinner tonight. They were not nearly as impressed/surprised as I was. I think they see me solve it too much and think it's easier than it really is. Oh well. I know when I do it for my students, their heads will explode.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 7, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Starting to have plateauing issues, haha. I haven't been practicing as consistently as I would like, but I also am not really getting close to my PBs in average or single. I also haven't seen a sub-30 solve in a while.... Working on this CMLL is definitely fogging up my brain, hopefully it will pay off later. Only 2 more to go. I should be done with CMLL by Saturday (then just spending months getting comfortable with it, haha). Also a bit stressed from personal stuff today. Not a good day for me.
> 
> However, I did successfully 3BLD with my friends at dinner tonight. They were not nearly as impressed/surprised as I was. I think they see me solve it too much and think it's easier than it really is. Oh well. I know when I do it for my students, their heads will explode.



Someone I know thought I did not need to look at the cube while solving, because he did not think I could do moves so fast without pausing to think about each turn.


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 7, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Someone I know thought I did not need to look at the cube while solving, because he did not think I could do moves so fast without pausing to think about each turn.



Haha, lots of people think that, I just say "skills!"


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 12, 2014)

Well, finally finished with CMLL... However, the last few sets are pretty shaky (other than double headlights, which is very easy). There's a few cases I really need to drill a lot more. I'm using Marcel's training program to help me drill CMLL. Hopefully, once I'm fully comfortable with CMLL, I can get back to focusing on speed solving. I haven't broken any PBs in over a week! I think a lot of it was because I was getting comfortable and fast doing F2B things the wrong way, so now I'm working on less move count, but taking longer. That will help me in the long run, but it's hurting a bit now.


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 12, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Well, finally finished with CMLL... However, the last few sets are pretty shaky (other than double headlights, which is very easy). There's a few cases I really need to drill a lot more. I'm using Marcel's training program to help me drill CMLL. Hopefully, once I'm fully comfortable with CMLL, I can get back to focusing on speed solving. I haven't broken any PBs in over a week! I think a lot of it was because I was getting comfortable and fast doing F2B things the wrong way, so now I'm working on less move count, but taking longer. That will help me in the long run, but it's hurting a bit now.



congratulations! Just keep doing solves and you'll get use to CMLL. Good luck on your F2B ambitions. It will pay off.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 12, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> congratulations! Just keep doing solves and you'll get use to CMLL. Good luck on your F2B ambitions. It will pay off.



Thanks GuRoux! I appreciate all of your answers in the Roux thread. You are a great help to my development.


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 12, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Thanks GuRoux! I appreciate all of your answers in the Roux thread. You are a great help to my development.



thanks. You're taking the harder course right now learning CMLL so early and experimenting with different block building techniques. I'm sure you will soon improve quickly.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 12, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> thanks. You're taking the harder course right now learning CMLL so early and experimenting with different block building techniques. I'm sure you will soon improve quickly.



Yeah, I'm all about endgame. Haha, whenever I play an MMO or any other game, I'm willing to struggle early, if it means things will be easier later on.


----------



## Renslay (Apr 12, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Well, finally finished with CMLL... However, the last few sets are pretty shaky (other than double headlights, which is very easy). There's a few cases I really need to drill a lot more. I'm using Marcel's training program to help me drill CMLL. Hopefully, once I'm fully comfortable with CMLL, I can get back to focusing on speed solving. I haven't broken any PBs in over a week! I think a lot of it was because I was getting comfortable and fast doing F2B things the wrong way, so now I'm working on less move count, but taking longer. That will help me in the long run, but it's hurting a bit now.



My single PB is about two years old. 
Anyway, good luck and good work on your CMLLs! After that, solving the whole cube will be more fun. ;-)
All that pain will pay off!
(I know, I had to re-learn the first block after I realized I should do it without cube rotations...)


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 12, 2014)

Renslay said:


> My single PB is about two years old.
> Anyway, good luck and good work on your CMLLs! After that, solving the whole cube will be more fun. ;-)
> All that pain will pay off!
> (I know, I had to re-learn the first block after I realized I should do it without cube rotations...)



Thanks Renslay! You also have been a great help with my development. I feel like the Roux community is pretty tight knit, and I'm glad to be a part of it


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 12, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I haven't broken any PBs in over a week!



I guess the squeaky wheel gets the grease. I decided to sit down and force myself to do 100 solves (which takes quite a while for me  ). I got a 26.13, but it was a DNF (did the wrong CMLL, and finished the L6E without noticing), and the very next solve I got a 25.55 (exactly 20 seconds slower than Mats... coincidence? Uh... yeah). Also broke my Ao5 by a bit later on. I just need to spend more time actually practicing. I think that's my problem the last week. Anyway, it feels good to keep progressing, and now that CMLL is done, I don't have anything to distract me (except maybe picking up a few L6E algs).


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 14, 2014)

Hmm... putting BLD on the back burner, trying to get at least 50 timed solves in a day, which is taking the bulk of my free time, but it's paying off with a few days of breaking PBs. Hoping to see a good jump by the time I do this coming Race to Sub-30 Ao12... hopefully I'll break 40.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 19, 2014)

So, sub 30s are becoming more and more common, and I finally broke sub 30 Ao5. I'm really glad that I invested that time in CMLLs early (even though it was a struggle) because now I get to practice CMLL on every single solve. I still blank from time to time, and when I do, after the solve, I grind that CMLL alg a few times, which seems to be helping me the next time it comes around. My move count on my F2B is pretty atrocious, so I need to work on that. Especially 2nd block. I don't have a lot of cool strategies for putting things together, and my move count is usually around 20-23 for the second block! I guess I should watch some examples and see if I can find some new ways of putting things together.


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 19, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> So, sub 30s are becoming more and more common, and I finally broke sub 30 Ao5. I'm really glad that I invested that time in CMLLs early (even though it was a struggle) because now I get to practice CMLL on every single solve. I still blank from time to time, and when I do, after the solve, I grind that CMLL alg a few times, which seems to be helping me the next time it comes around. My move count on my F2B is pretty atrocious, so I need to work on that. Especially 2nd block. I don't have a lot of cool strategies for putting things together, and my move count is usually around 20-23 for the second block! I guess I should watch some examples and see if I can find some new ways of putting things together.



Nice, You seem to be improving pretty well right now. For the second block I usually place the RD edge right away, then the pairs. If a case seems absurdly hard, there probably is some nice way to solve, usually with creativity in the mid slice.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 22, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> Nice, You seem to be improving pretty well right now. For the second block I usually place the RD edge right away, then the pairs. If a case seems absurdly hard, there probably is some nice way to solve, usually with creativity in the mid slice.


'

I feel like a lot of my issue is that I'm not creative enough with my Rw, so I end up doing M or M' then an R or R' instead of saving a move by using Rw or Rw'. Anyway, it looks like there's just not a lot of great ways to do the second block, so I will just do what I'm doing, but faster. Usually, I immediately look for the RD edge. If I don't spot it fast, and I see a quick corner/edge pair, I pair those up while I'm looking for the RD, that way I can make a quick 2x2, then just finish it off with the last corner-edge. I think I'm just not fast at spotting things in the 2nd block.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 26, 2014)

Not a bad week, I dropped over 4 seconds off my Ao5 and almost 4 seconds off my Ao12. I've been forcing myself to do 100 timed solves a day (or 50 if I REALLY don't have time). This is leading to a lot of improvement. Now that I have all CMLL memo'd, I'm just doing the timed solves to try to work on recognition. I need to also work on execution speed of algs, but I'm thinking that will come naturally with solves. Everything has room for improvement, so there's really no reason to do anything but full solves. I've added 2 EO algs (6 flip and a slick 2 flip [sexy + MURU'R']). 

I'm getting a little annoyed with my Weilong v1. I think I overturn it and it gets locky. I'm guessing it's more my fault than the cube. I have a Guhong v2 and a Zhanchi on the way. We'll try those and see if I like either of them better.


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 26, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Not a bad week, I dropped over 4 seconds off my Ao5 and almost 4 seconds off my Ao12. I've been forcing myself to do 100 timed solves a day (or 50 if I REALLY don't have time). This is leading to a lot of improvement. Now that I have all CMLL memo'd, I'm just doing the timed solves to try to work on recognition. I need to also work on execution speed of algs, but I'm thinking that will come naturally with solves. Everything has room for improvement, so there's really no reason to do anything but full solves. I've added 2 EO algs (6 flip and a slick 2 flip [sexy + MURU'R']).
> 
> I'm getting a little annoyed with my Weilong v1. I think I overturn it and it gets locky. I'm guessing it's more my fault than the cube. I have a Guhong v2 and a Zhanchi on the way. We'll try those and see if I like either of them better.



I think one of the most important things for a cube is to pick one that does not lock up for you. That's worth more than fast turning.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 26, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> I think one of the most important things for a cube is to pick one that does not lock up for you. That's worth more than fast turning.



Thanks, yeah, we'll see how it goes. I'm especially interested in the Guhong. For some reason, I feel like it will fit my style.


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 26, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Thanks, yeah, we'll see how it goes. I'm especially interested in the Guhong. For some reason, I feel like it will fit my style.



Personally, that's what i use at the moment. i might switch once i get a weilong.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 26, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> Personally, that's what i use at the moment. i might switch once i get a weilong.



Maybe once I get down to sub-20, I'll like the Weilong again.... we'll see though. I keep getting faster, and I still see so much room for improvement. It gets me really excited, wondering where my limit is.


----------



## kcl (Apr 26, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> Personally, that's what i use at the moment. i might switch once i get a weilong.



Weilong has really awesome M slices but depending on your comfort level with speed, it may be too fast especially when coming from a guhong. That being said, it's an awesome cube


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Weilong has really awesome M slices but depending on your comfort level with speed, it may be too fast especially when coming from a guhong. That being said, it's an awesome cube



During my L6E, I'm locking up really bad with my Weilong. I think maybe I'm going too frantically. Maybe a more controllable cube will be better at my speed.

Also, had a ridiculous scramble today, and broke my PB by 3 seconds. My first sub 20 solve! And my Ao100 is getting dangerously close to Sub-30


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Weilong has really awesome M slices but depending on your comfort level with speed, it may be too fast especially when coming from a guhong. That being said, it's an awesome cube



I found that I undershoot M slices on the Zhanchi a lot once the lube wears out.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 6, 2014)

Hmm, haven't updated in a bit, so here goes. I'm still progressing at a good pace, and things are going well. I met a Korean cuber in a nearby big city last weekend (nearby is still 2.5 hours away by bus). We "battled" a few times, which was fun, but his average is about 15 seconds, so we had to modify it a bit. First he solved 2 cubes vs. my 1 cube, then he did OH vs my normal solve, haha. He's also fascinated by Roux, so even though I'm not fast, he was impressed. He also taught me some F2L stuff, which is important to know for solving other cubes, especially the mega. It was the first time I ever met a speed solver in person, so it was really fun. He's pretty close to my age, which is nice, since most cubers are very young compared to me, so we were able to hang out and go to a bar. 

I also learned that there is a bar opening up called "The Cube", and part of their promotion is if you can solve one side of a cube, you can get a free drink, and if you solve the whole thing, you get some free food, so finally this hobby will pay off!

I also had my first successful sub-30 Ao100 yesterday, which is nice. I feel like I can say I'm officially sub 30 now! The progress is slowing a bit, but it's still happening, so I'll keep working at it.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 11, 2014)

Officially 2 months since I started tracking my results:

3/11: 58.05 1:03.53 1:13.01
5/11: 17.05 22.82 24.91

Percent faster:
PB: 240%
Ao5: 178%
Ao12: 194%

I know I'm not progressing like a savant or anything, but I'm pretty happy to see those numbers. Especially considering my original goal was just to be under 1-minute consistently. 

I really need to get back to 3BLD, but these results keep encouraging me to work on speed solving. I would like to be ready for competition by July when the next Korea comp is. I feel like I can either try to be Sub-20 and have a chance of getting out of the first round, or be a competent 3BLD solver who can actually get a Mo3. I feel like I need to really focus on one or the other. I think one of the main reasons for my speed progression is my consistent daily Ao100 timed solves, so if I only do like 10 or 20, maybe I'll just stagnate.

Decisions decisions... what do you guys think?


----------



## xsolver (May 11, 2014)

Really nice progress man, this kinds of things are giving me inspiration to keep parcising and learning new stuff.

Keep it up.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 11, 2014)

xsolver said:


> Really nice progress man, this kinds of things are giving me inspiration to keep parcising and learning new stuff.
> 
> Keep it up.



Thank you. I'm really pushing myself hard, and the results seem to be reflecting that. I just have to keep it going


----------



## xsolver (May 12, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Thank you. I'm really pushing myself hard, and the results seem to be reflecting that. I just have to keep it going



Ill actually even try out your Roux tutorial, it seems easy. I did the left and the right block with no problems. If i like it maybe i could keep working with it.

Edit: 5 minutes into trying this method out, i did my first Roux solve. That was actually really easy and intuitive. Hmm i need a few more solves and i will decide what to do.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 12, 2014)

I think that i will try out a Roux solve too, i have always meant to try to learn Roux/Petrus/ZZ but never really got around to it. I will obviously stick with CFOP unless i absolutely fall in live with Roux, but it will be fun to try.


----------



## GuRoux (May 12, 2014)

xsolver said:


> Ill actually even try out your Roux tutorial, it seems easy. I did the left and the right block with no problems. If i like it maybe i could keep working with it.
> 
> Edit: 5 minutes into trying this method out, i did my first Roux solve. That was actually really easy and intuitive. Hmm i need a few more solves and i will decide what to do.



You must be a natural because I couldn't figure out roux until the 3rd attempt.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 12, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> You must be a natural because I couldn't figure out roux until the 3rd attempt.


I couldn't figure it out either, i can't for the life of me understand the whole thing with the right and wrong edges, up to that is easy though.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 12, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I couldn't figure it out either, i can't for the life of me understand the whole thing with the right and wrong edges, up to that is easy though.



My tutorial is made for beginner's, so hopefully that helped, but I'm sure most of it is xsolver's ability


----------



## DeeDubb (May 12, 2014)

xsolver said:


> Ill actually even try out your Roux tutorial, it seems easy. I did the left and the right block with no problems. If i like it maybe i could keep working with it.
> 
> Edit: 5 minutes into trying this method out, i did my first Roux solve. That was actually really easy and intuitive. Hmm i need a few more solves and i will decide what to do.



Thank you so much for trying out my tutorial. I just put it up over the weekend. Thanks for being my first guinea pig. Any suggestions you might give about the method would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## xsolver (May 12, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I think that i will try out a Roux solve too, i have always meant to try to learn Roux/Petrus/ZZ but never really got around to it. I will obviously stick with CFOP unless i absolutely fall in live with Roux, but it will be fun to try.


Actually just from the first solve i found Roux much much more interesting to learn, im just loving the M slices. Its really intuitive and once you understand how things work, i bet its gonna be much easier.



GuRoux said:


> You must be a natural because I couldn't figure out roux until the 3rd attempt.


I learn things pretty fast, but 3rd solve is also great. It takes more to learn Fridrich in my opinion.



DeeDubb said:


> Thank you so much for trying out my tutorial. I just put it up over the weekend. Thanks for being my first guinea pig. Any suggestions you might give about the method would be greatly appreciated.



I actually noticed something that you went trough too fast, ill reply in this thread once i get home.

Ill also try to promote your videos to my cubing friends, i know that they will appreciate it.

Now i kinda regret not starting with Roux, but i cant quit Fridrich now cause im halfway trough. :/


----------



## DeeDubb (May 12, 2014)

xsolver said:


> I actually noticed something that you went trough too fast, ill reply in this thread once i get home.



Thank you, I'd love to hear about it.




xsolver said:


> Ill also try to promote your videos to my cubing friends, i know that they will appreciate it.



Again, greatly appreciated 



xsolver said:


> Now i kinda regret not starting with Roux, but i cant quit Fridrich now cause im halfway trough. :/



Honestly, at your speed, there's no reason you can't start over. Some people switch even when they are at Sub-20 CFOP speed. If you find Roux to be more your style, you'll be able to very quickly catch up to your CFOP speed (I was sub 1-minute within a week of starting Roux).

Also, my method is very simplified. If you are looking to get into speed solving with Roux, you can upgrade to an intermediate tutorial, like Donovan's.


----------



## Knut (May 12, 2014)

xsolver said:


> Now i kinda regret not starting with Roux, but i cant quit Fridrich now cause im halfway trough. :/


Currently I average about 24 seconds with Fridrich, but I decided to switch to Roux anyway. I've only been using it for a couple weeks (and I've not been working on it as hard as I should) and I'm averaging about 32 seconds. It's never too late to switch!


----------



## xsolver (May 12, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Thank you, I'd love to hear about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel like you went too fast on the last part. You didnt talk much about making an arrow, and you used only 1 explanation to it. I didnt have much time today for practice, but now when i come to the last part, in some cases i really cant understand how to make that arrow, especially coz i dont understand how to flip the bad edges. Few times i figured it out, but sometimes its really hard, and i end up messing up. Most of the time i mess up because i cannot make an case when i get that arrow and the edge for flipping in the right position. Thats literally the only problem i found during solving Roux.



Knut said:


> Currently I average about 24 seconds with Fridrich, but I decided to switch to Roux anyway. I've only been using it for a couple weeks (and I've not been working on it as hard as I should) and I'm averaging about 32 seconds. It's never too late to switch!



You think? Im cubing for ~1month and i average ~40sec with Fridrich. But when i solve with Fridrich i feel like an automated machine, the only intuitive part is F2L lol. Its not that i cannot learn algorhitms (matter of fact i learn them really quick), its just that its not challenging at all. I feel like i fit into Roux very well.


----------



## newtonbase (May 12, 2014)

Maybe I need to switch too. I've been cubing for over 4 months and haven't had a sub 30s solve yet. F2L is my problem. I just can't find the pieces.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 12, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> Maybe I need to switch too. I've been cubing for over 4 months and haven't had a sub 30s solve yet. F2L is my problem. I just can't find the pieces.



Try out my videos, to get a basic understanding, then switch to a more advanced tutorial like Donovan's  See if you like it.


Alrighty, back to my selfish stuff. Another day with PBs in Ao5, Ao12, and Ao100. Only slight improvements in all 3, but improvements nonetheless. I received my SS 5x5, 6x6, 7x7 (still waiting for my Aosu 4x4 from Lightake though). I managed to get the 7x7 solved, but it took waaay too long. The last two centers were a major pain. It was pretty fun though.

As for 3BLD, I'm trying to come up with names for every letter pair. I've only filled about 1/3rd of it. I think I'm gonna step back a bit from Speed 3x3 to focus on 3BLD. It sucks, cause I really want to find my potential in speed solving, but I also REAAALLY want to b a competent 3 BLD solver, so I'm really torn.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 18, 2014)

I had a really fun weekend. I took a bus to Seoul for a Korean Cuber's Picnic thing. We went to Seoul Zoo to some picnic area. There were about 70 cubers there, and we hung out and did some team activities. I was the only foreigner there, which made me pretty popular, haha. I met many of the best cubers in Korea, including Jung-Ho "Hoya" Jeong, the inventor of the Hoya method, and most of the Korean record holders. I was lucky that I know Roux, because many of them wanted to race me, but of course they are much much faster, but they aren't good with Roux, so most of their Roux times were around mine, meaning I could race some of the fastest and have a chance to win, when they were handicapped by using Roux. After that event, the adults went to a chicken restaurant and drank lots of soju and beer and kept racing. It was hilarious getting drunk and playing with cubes. It felt nice hanging out with other people who are passionate about the same hobby. It gives the time I "waste" some validation being around other people who "waste" their time the same way. I made tons of new Korean friends and had a blast. Anyway, that's my only update for now.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 28, 2014)

Ugh, so I've been working on memory stuff for 3BLD, and it's super frustrating. My speed 3 stuff has slowed down, but I have been having fun playing with some bigger puzzles now that I have my Aosu and SS 5x5. I did my first Ao100 today in a couple of weeks and dropped my PB by 1.5 seconds. My overall is getting better, but I'm just not putting together a good Ao12 or Ao5, and not getting the lucky single to break those PBs. But, at least I see I'm getting better overall, which means eventually the smaller things will come around.


----------



## FailCuber (May 28, 2014)

You beggined with roux. How did you get in to roux. Because it's very unsual to start with roux.
I wish I started with roux too.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 28, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> You beggined with roux. How did you get in to roux. Because it's very unsual to start with roux.
> I wish I started with roux too.



I came to this forum, only knowing the beginner method, averaging 1:40 to 2 minute range. I went to the section about choosing a speedsolving method, and Roux appealed to me, so I followed Donovan's Tutorial, and found Waffle's and Alex's sites, and just went from there. My friend showed me some F2L stuff, so I goof around with that sometimes, because I think it helps my Roux ability to understand F2L. My F2L solves are around 50 seconds (I don't really know the best OLL/PLL stuff, so I just use weird CMLL algorithms that don't influence edges). It is weird to show someone some cool Roux trick and they just go "oh yeah, I use that for CFOP"... Also, my big cube solves are a little slower on the 3x3 phase with Roux, but not terribly slower, so I don't mind too much. Roux is quite fun, but it's still in the minority, so there just aren't nearly as many resources. There are times I regret a little not going CFOP just so I can speak the same language as everyone else, but overall, I'm glad I chose Roux.


----------



## FailCuber (May 31, 2014)

How did you learn your 3BLD? What video did you learn from? I am currently trying to do blindfolded but i can't understand what they are talking about.


----------



## PJKCuber (May 31, 2014)

I like Roux a lot too. I average like 1 minute plus with it. I saw that speedsolving method thread also. F2L just came more naturally to me than LSE. I don't think learning algs is difficult. DO one a day and you will know Full OLL/PLL in less than 3 months. I just like CFOP better because I suck at M slices.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 31, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> How did you learn your 3BLD? What video did you learn from? I am currently trying to do blindfolded but i can't understand what they are talking about.



I used Noah's OP/M2 Tutorial. It's long, but worth the watch for sure. I had to watch it multiple times. BLD solving is so frustrating, but rewarding.



PJKCuber said:


> I like Roux a lot too. I average like 1 minute plus with it. I saw that speedsolving method thread also. F2L just came more naturally to me than LSE. I don't think learning algs is difficult. DO one a day and you will know Full OLL/PLL in less than 3 months. I just like CFOP better because I suck at M slices.



Yeah, I didn't pick up Roux necessarily worrying about the algorithm memorization. I like the intuitive nature. I did memorize the 42 algorithms for CMLL, so I'm not averse to memorizing stuff


----------



## FailCuber (May 31, 2014)

How often do suceed on solving the rubik's cube BLD. ALso, how much time did it take to learn and fully solve it?


----------



## DeeDubb (May 31, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> How often do suceed on solving the rubik's cube BLD. ALso, how much time did it take to learn and fully solve it?



The first solve took me about 3 or 4 days of trying. I haven't been working as much as I should, but my success rate is about 50%. One important thing is working on memory techniques, not just how to solve the cube. You have to train your brain, which is something I'm working on now.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 4, 2014)

I got my AoLong yesterday, and I've been working with it pretty intensely. I broke my PB Ao100 by nearly a second, and I'm now sub 25. I also had more sub-20 solves in an ao100 than I've ever had before (7), and only one solve over 32 seconds in the whole 100. It was a nice round especially doing it all in one sitting... I have one more week until I hit 30 months. My goal is to break one more of my PBs before then.


----------



## xsolver (Jun 4, 2014)

Nice job, keep it up.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 6, 2014)

I finally broke my single PB. This one happened at a weird time. I was at a restaurant waiting for lunch and using my iphone for scrambles and times. I got a CMLL skip on a decent solve. It took over a month to break, because my last one was ridiculously easy. I had like a 3 move first block and 0 move second block, leading to a Sune CMLL. If I got that scramble today, I probably would sub-10 it. Anyway, glad to finally break the single, I knew it was coming soon, as I get sub-20 solves more and more frequently.


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 6, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I finally broke my single PB. This one happened at a weird time. I was at a restaurant waiting for lunch and using my iphone for scrambles and times. I got a CMLL skip on a decent solve. It took over a month to break, because my last one was ridiculously easy. I had like a 3 move first block and 0 move second block, leading to a Sune CMLL. If I got that scramble today, I probably would sub-10 it. Anyway, glad to finally break the single, I knew it was coming soon, as I get sub-20 solves more and more frequently.



wow, congratulations! Looks like you broke it by about a second. If you still have that old pb scramble, i would love to try it. maybe my new pb if it really is that.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 6, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> wow, congratulations! Looks like you broke it by about a second. If you still have that old pb scramble, i would love to try it. maybe my new pb if it really is that.



Actually, it was a misscramble. I was so bummed I couldn't reconstruct it. I still counted the PB though


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 6, 2014)

When did you start speedcubing? Your progress is pretty nice. I have been speedcubing since around May 10 2014, but I learned to solve in March. I had exams...  How much do you average? I average sub 30.(Still learning F2L Look Ahead which should take me to sub 20)


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 6, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> When did you start speedcubing? Your progress is pretty nice. I have been speedcubing since around May 10 2014, but I learned to solve in March. I had exams...  How much do you average? I average sub 30.(Still learning F2L Look Ahead which should take me to sub 20)



You don't really "learn" look ahead. You just practice, and it comes. Also, don't get upset if your progress starts slowing. I'm just under 3 months of speed solving. Progress has slowed, but it's still moving forward, so I can't complain too much.

Also, how are you defining being "sub-30"? For me, I just hit sub 25, because I had my first sub-25 average of 100. I have an Ao5 almost under 20, but I know I'm not really close to Sub-20.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 6, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> You don't really "learn" look ahead. You just practice, and it comes.


You can do specific practice to develop it more quickly, though.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 6, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> You can do specific practice to develop it more quickly, though.



Honestly, I like how Feliks put it. The best way to get faster at every step is to practice full solves, both timed and untimed. I think that's what's given me the best results. Look ahead seems to come especially from practice. Look ahead seems to me to be less about looking for the next move, and more about having the previous move automated. I think you naturally look for the next thing once you are automatic on the previous move. You can't look ahead if you still have to think about the steps for your current move, and the best way to automate your moves is just to practice over and over.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 6, 2014)

Yeah, I am practicing lookahead. I just kind got used to saying I'm learning look ahead because all of the the tutorials say that they will help you to "learn look ahead". Yes, I just did an Average of 100 today and it was 28.95. Just barely sub 30. Haha  Congratulations on hitting sub 25. True,true, at my stage of CFOP, look ahead is the only thing that will reduce a big chunk off of my times. I am learning full PLL, but that will only shave off at max 2-3 seconds. With full PLL, comes another thing to practice which is PLL recognition. I guess my progress is kinda slowing down, but look ahead will reduce 6-7 seconds as it eliminates the pausing between F2L pairs. But one thing is true- Unless I get the hang of look ahead, my times wont improve substantially. Even if I practice a lot(Without lookahead), learn full OLL/PLL, do x-cross, COLL and other complex stuff, I won't get sub 15. Hey, but it is harder to improve once you get faster. So wei the long face?


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 6, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Honestly, I like how Feliks put it. The best way to get faster at every step is to practice full solves, both timed and untimed.


For some people (like Feliks, Kennan and you) that's apparently enough. Others (like me) struggle to move ahead without targeted practice. It's a valid approach.

In tennis, if my serve sucks, I practice my serve. If my backhand sucks, I practice my backhand. I don't think you'll find any successful tennis player who just goes out and plays tennis over and over with no specific training. 

Unlike tennis, cubing seems to have a few people who don't need, choose or care for targeted practice, but that doesn't mean it's not a worthwhile tool.


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 6, 2014)

all my lookahead development was without targeted pracice.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 6, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> all my lookahead development was without targeted pracice.


That proves it can't possibly be helpful then...


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 7, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> For some people (like Feliks, Kennan and you) that's apparently enough. Others (like me) struggle to move ahead without targeted practice. It's a valid approach.
> 
> In tennis, if my serve sucks, I practice my serve. If my backhand sucks, I practice my backhand. I don't think you'll find any successful tennis player who just goes out and plays tennis over and over with no specific training.
> 
> Unlike tennis, cubing seems to have a few people who don't need, choose or care for targeted practice, but that doesn't mean it's not a worthwhile tool.



lol, I'm not in their league. To me, the theory of targeted practice doesn't really make much sense in cubing, especially for an idea as abstract as "look ahead". It makes a bit more sense with algorithms, but maybe you can show me a video about look ahead that gives specific targeted practice techniques, because every video I see on look ahead just kind of explains the idea of it and why it's important, but doesn't really explain how to get better at it. 

There might come a point where I feel like one of my steps is no longer worth practicing, so I should focus on another step, but by that time, the whole solve should be fast enough that practicing the entire solve doesn't really slow down my practice anyway.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 7, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> To me, the theory of targeted practice doesn't really make much sense in cubing, especially for an idea as abstract as "look ahead". It makes a bit more sense with algorithms, but maybe you can show me a video about look ahead that gives specific targeted practice techniques, because every video I see on look ahead just kind of explains the idea of it and why it's important, but doesn't really explain how to get better at it.


I know nothing about Roux, but for CFOP many people recommend blind practice for improving look ahead. The point of look ahead is that you are looking for what you are going to do next rather than looking at the pieces you are currently solving. That's not going to be easy if you can't solve pieces without looking at them! So a good exercise to start with is to find the corner and edge of an F2L pair, close your eyes, and connect-and-insert them without looking.

That one is pretty easy. The next step is to solve them blind while focusing on something else. Try this: find the pieces for two F2L pairs, then close your eyes, and insert one pair while mentally tracking how the other two pieces move. It's surprisingly difficult! Even with eyes shut, the brain wants to mentally watch the pieces being solved. When I first tried doing this, I lost the ability to even insert the pair, let alone follow the other pieces. But after a lot of practice it got easier, and I noticed that in my solves (with eyes open ) it also became a lot easier to take my eyes off the pieces I'm solving and look around the cube more.

I did see the video where Feliks says full solves are the best practice, but I've also read somewhere that he can solve two F2L pairs blind - so the exercise above, plus insert the second pair.

Another method that gets recommended a lot is to solve to a metronome beat, but I don't like that, because it tries to enforce no pauses without really helping develop the skills to avoid them.

Targeted practice isn't essential, but it can be beneficial, and it can be fun.


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 7, 2014)

Targeted practice works more efficiently for algs since you just keep doing the algs over and over. Lookahead will come over time after many solves smooth turning. Personally, I don't really like targeted practice mostly because you spend more time scrambling and less time solving than if you scrambled and solved the whole cube.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 7, 2014)

I like the idea of blind solving the cross for CFOP/First Block for Roux (which I'm still not great at), because it helps you use your inspection time well. I practice this during my untimed solves, as well as practicing color neutrality things and new block building things. There's two reason why targeted practice doesn't appeal to me. First of all, you break the solve into steps, and I think the fastest solvers blend the steps together. They finish one step setting up for the next, and targeted practice doesn't address this. Second of all, the only reason I would do targeted practice is because I think one or more of my steps is now perfect, and all of my steps are far from perfect, so they all warrant practice.


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 7, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I like the idea of blind solving the cross for CFOP/First Block for Roux (which I'm still not great at), because it helps you use your inspection time well. I practice this during my untimed solves, as well as practicing color neutrality things and new block building things. There's two reason why targeted practice doesn't appeal to me. First of all, you break the solve into steps, and I think the fastest solvers blend the steps together. They finish one step setting up for the next, and targeted practice doesn't address this. Second of all, the only reason I would do targeted practice is because I think one or more of my steps is now perfect, and all of my steps are far from perfect, so they all warrant practice.



well, i think targeted practice for algs is a good idea, though i have done very little of it and have become relatively slow at finger tricks.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 7, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I like the idea of blind solving the cross for CFOP/First Block for Roux (which I'm still not great at), because it helps you use your inspection time well. I practice this during my untimed solves, as well as practicing color neutrality things and new block building things. There's two reason why targeted practice doesn't appeal to me. First of all, you break the solve into steps, and I think the fastest solvers blend the steps together. They finish one step setting up for the next, and targeted practice doesn't address this. Second of all, the only reason I would do targeted practice is because I think one or more of my steps is now perfect, and all of my steps are far from perfect, so they all warrant practice.



Targeted practice is more beneficial for CFOPers I think. I mean when I was learning Full OLL and Full PLL in the first few months of owning a cube, targeted practice is what help me remember those algs by turning most of them into muscle memory or remembering patterns and triggers. Since some OLLs occur more rarely than others (like OLL #20 & #55 from Wiki), without targeted practice I would be hard pressed to remember and maintain a good execution speed.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 7, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Targeted practice isn't essential, but it can be beneficial, and it can be fun.



Thanks for your help. I will try the blindfolded F2L. How should I practice look ahead if I'm full Color Neutral in CFOP?


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 7, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Thanks for your help. I will try the blindfolded F2L. How should I practice look ahead if I'm full Color Neutral in CFOP?


I'm not CN so I'm not sure what the implications for look ahead are, but for blind practice, I doubt the colours of the pieces will matter with your eyes closed


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 7, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Thanks for your help. I will try the blindfolded F2L. How should I practice look ahead if I'm full Color Neutral in CFOP?



I think you should just practice each case for each color. Sure it's more work but at least you might get faster times. I am so mad that I'm not CN, I used the rubik's solving guide but one of my friends learned it as CN.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 7, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> I think you should just practice each case for each color. Sure it's more work but at least you might get faster times. I am so mad that I'm not CN, I used the rubik's solving guide but one of my friends learned it as CN.


It's never to late to switch to color neutral. IMO, the earlier the better. It only takes around a month to get the hang of it. I used to solve White cross until I was around 50 seconds. Then I switched to CN. It's more work, but you gain it in the end


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 9, 2014)

I had a pretty fun weekend. I went to a bar called "Cube" in Daegu, and the gimmick there is if you can solve a Rubik's Cube, you get pretty much anything on the menu for free (if you order one dish). I don't think they give away too much free food. My table was the only one that could do it in the 5 hours that we were there. Of course, they use terrible cubes. The brand name is "Noble" and it's actually worse than a Rubik's Brand. Still it was fun getting rewarded a little bit for my hobby.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 9, 2014)

That is sweet that a restaurant like that even exists. Did they ask you how you solved it so fast or anything like that?


----------



## kcl (Jun 9, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> For some people (like Feliks, Kennan and you) that's apparently enough. Others (like me) struggle to move ahead without targeted practice. It's a valid approach.
> 
> In tennis, if my serve sucks, I practice my serve. If my backhand sucks, I practice my backhand. I don't think you'll find any successful tennis player who just goes out and plays tennis over and over with no specific training.
> 
> Unlike tennis, cubing seems to have a few people who don't need, choose or care for targeted practice, but that doesn't mean it's not a worthwhile tool.



I agree with you, to a certain extent targeted practice helps fine tune stuff. In your case, you don't have the luxury of doing 300-400 solves per day like I do. What I do is just straight brute force practicing. I naturally improve certain parts of my solving all at once. Targeted practicing will probably help people in your predicament more. I will admit I'm getting to a point where my LL is bad enough I may have to start doing LL practice..

Tennis is different, and I guarantee that while they don't just play tennis to get better, they had to play a LOT to even find out what their weak points were. To get to their level you can't just have a perfect serve or backstroke. Really I feel like there's a balance between target and spam practice, it just depends on the person.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 9, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> In your case, you don't have the luxury of doing 300-400 solves per day like I do.


That's true, but targeted practice is also about developing skill or technique by doing things you don't do as part of regular solving - like blind F2L practice.



kclejeune said:


> Really I feel like there's a balance between target and spam practice, it just depends on the person.


Yeah exactly, spot on. 

Remember I'm also 3x your age so have a very different set of mental and physiological challenges in improving my cubing .


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 9, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> That is sweet that a restaurant like that even exists. Did they ask you how you solved it so fast or anything like that?



Nah, I think they don't like giving away free food. They didn't seem too pumped about me solving it. They probably know that no one "accidentally" solves the cube, so I must just be a cuber.

Also, I met a new Korean friend that night. He calls people who can't solve the cube "muggles", which cracked me up.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 9, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Nah, I think they don't like giving away free food. They didn't seem too pumped about me solving it. They probably know that no one "accidentally" solves the cube, so I must just be a cuber.
> 
> Also, I met a new Korean friend that night. He calls people who can't solve the cube "muggles", which cracked me up.



LOL. That is really cool. Can I ask you how you got your signature to be more than 1 line? It won't let me make a two line signature.
EDIT: It also allows me FAIL!!!!


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 9, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> LOL. That is really cool. Can I ask you how you got your signature to be more than 1 line? It won't let me make a two line signature.



Uhhh.. I think I've always been able to do 2 lines, just not 3.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 9, 2014)

Uh... DeeDubb, what dog do you have and have you been to a competition yet?


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 9, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Uh... DeeDubb, what dog do you have and have you been to a competition yet?



I don't have a dog, and I haven't been to a comp yet. I think the next comp in Korea is in August, so I'll probably go to that.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 9, 2014)

SuperFAIL!!!!!!!!! I thought your profile pic was your dog's. ROFL LOL


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 9, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I don't have a dog, and I haven't been to a comp yet. I think the next comp in Korea is in August, so I'll probably go to that.



Really? An official competition? If true, I will be going there for sure.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 9, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> Really? An official competition? If true, I will be going there for sure.



There's whispers about it. Nothing official yet though. If it happens, I'll see you there. I'll be the only foreigner, haha.


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 9, 2014)

Where? I only do speedsolving forums so I don't really know a lot about what's going in the cube community in korea.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 9, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> Where? I only do speedsolving forums so I don't really know a lot about what's going in the cube community in korea.



I just talk to my friend who is involved with the process. He still isn't sure. It was just an estimation. I will post here when I hear something official.


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 9, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I just talk to my friend who is involved with the process. He still isn't sure. It was just an estimation. I will post here when I hear something official.


It's just a prediction? Random prediction? Or some proof?


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 9, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> It's just a prediction? Random prediction? Or some proof?



Based on history and the return of the WCA representative, that is his guess, but nothing more than that.


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 9, 2014)

So the chances are pretty low right?


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 9, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> So the chances are pretty low right?



Lol, I don't know what to tell you. That's just his guess. I don't know chances.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 11, 2014)

I just hit my 3 month mark today since I started recording my results. Pretty decent drops in time. Progress is beginning to slow, but that's expected. As long as I'm still getting better, I'll be happy. 


3/11 58.05 1:03.53 1:13.01	

4/11 25.55 34.65 36.53
-55.98%	-45.45%	-49.97%

5/11 17.05 22.82 24.91
-33.26%	-34.14%	-31.81%

6/11 15.07 20.04 21.19
-11.61%	-12.19%	-15.01%

Total drop in 3 months:

3/11 58.05 now: 15.07 = -74.0%
3/11 1:03.53 now: 20.04 = -69.0%
3/11 1:13.01 now: 21.19 = -71.0%

I can't complain too much about that kind of drop in 3 months. It's so much more than I expected. When I read my first post, I sound quite uneducated about cubing, and it is funny to think that was only 3 months ago. My original goal was just to be consistently sub 1:00, and honestly, I can't even remember the last time I stumbled bad enough to go over one minute.

Anyway, thanks to all the people who have helped me along the way, particularly in the Roux help and discussion thread.

EDIT: Just broke my PB Single


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm wondering how you got those links in your signature without actually showing the link. eg . My Roux Solves


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 11, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I just hit my 3 month mark today since I started recording my results. Pretty decent drops in time. Progress is beginning to slow, but that's expected. As long as I'm still getting better, I'll be happy.
> 
> 
> 3/11 58.05 1:03.53 1:13.01
> ...



Interesting stats, i wish i had done what you are doing when i had first started, recording and analysing improvements and pbs as they go by. I''m sure your quick improvement in roux has to do with that high density learning you did in the beginning, good job.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 12, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> I'm wondering how you got those links in your signature without actually showing the link. eg . My Roux Solves



Look up a guide on bbcode.



GuRoux said:


> Interesting stats, i wish i had done what you are doing when i had first started, recording and analysing improvements and pbs as they go by. I''m sure your quick improvement in roux has to do with that high density learning you did in the beginning, good job.



Yes, I did set some hurdles for myself pretty early. The only one I regret a bit is color neutrality early on, but that's something that will catch up with time. It's already getting there, I just need to do more practice solves.


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 12, 2014)

Are you color netural?


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 12, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> Are you color netural?



No, not yet. I'm practicing starting with green or blue on left or right, plus yellow or white on the bottom or top. My eventual goal is to be color neutral except white and yellow on top or bottom. This would mean I can use any premade edge corner pair, which would be nice.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks DeeDubb. Since I already know HTML,Javascript,C,C++ and some Python, learning bbcode was easy.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 17, 2014)

At work, during my free time, I do solves on qqtimer (at home I use prisma, but I can't install stuff like that on my work computers). I've gone about 2 months without resetting and just hit 1000 qqtimer solves a bit ago. I decided to graph the results using Excel. It looks pretty cool I think:


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 18, 2014)

You break your PB's everyday? That's cool. Also, any news on the competition?


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 18, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> You break your PB's everyday? That's cool. Also, any news on the competition?



Not anymore. That streak ended pretty quick. Sometimes I go for a couple weeks without breaking anything, then I have a few consecutive days.

As for the comp, I just talked to a friend who asked Ilkyoo, and Ilkyoo said there's actually nothing planned. So no idea.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 21, 2014)

So, I shredded my PBs today and got my first sub-20 Ao12! That was really exciting. I really wanted to break 20 ao12 (because of the friendly bet with some other cubers on the forum). I'm glad I succeeded. Now, I'm going to take a break from trying to get faster and work on CN, which will slow me down quite a bit for a while. But it's very important, so I'll work on it for a while. This will probably be the last time I break PBs for a few weeks (if I stick to this plan), but that's fine! I've always taken on challenging things that will help me later on (doing CMLL early, working on difficult block building strategies)


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 21, 2014)

Holy Cow, just got a 13.14 on a ridiculous scramble...

F2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 D L2 B2 D2 U' F L2 B' L D B R2 B2 L R


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 21, 2014)

I finally went to my first competition.. YAY!!!


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm taking a break from pushing my limits to add x2/y color neutrality. With x2/y2, I'm averaging about 27 seconds. With the other blocks (red/orange first block), I'm at about 35 seconds... It's gonna take some time to get low, but I've only been at it for a couple of days, so I'm sure it will get there. It's just tough not solving as fast as I can. Now I know how CFOPers feel when they try to switch to Roux.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 10, 2014)

Why are you learning PLL and WV? I thought those were meant for CFOP.


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 11, 2014)

Sorry for off topic but i think the next competition in korea will be in december 2014 and the next one is going to be jan 2015.
Also you improve a lot I didn't break any pb's for 1 month and a half.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 11, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Why are you learning PLL and WV? I thought those were meant for CFOP.



I'm learning them for Petrus, which I want to play with for FMC, and possibly big cubes. Plus, it's just a good idea to know PLL for general cubing.





FailCuber said:


> Sorry for off topic but i think the next competition in korea will be in december 2014 and the next one is going to be jan 2015.
> Also you improve a lot I didn't break any pb's for 1 month and a half.



Thanks for letting me know. I'm meeting up with a bunch of Korea's best cubers on the 19th just to go out for dinner and drinks, so we'll probably talk about it.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 12, 2014)

How much do you average on 3BLD? I'd like to challenge you soon.


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 22, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I'm meeting up with a bunch of Korea's best cubers on the 19th just to go out for dinner and drinks, so we'll probably talk about it.


Any news?


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 22, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> Any news?



Uh, Ilkyoo's next plans are for the Asian Championships, so I don't know anything about Korean comps.


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 27, 2014)

Sorry, looks like I am wrong with the comp. But will you be going there? It's far from where I live so I might not go. Are you going?


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 27, 2014)

Guys there is a comp in Korea. IDK about it though. It was on the right hand side of the speedsolving page.


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 28, 2014)

Looks like your going. See you there!


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 28, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> Looks like your going. See you there!



Wat Why would I go? I live in India.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 28, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> Looks like your going. See you there!



Yep! I registered! Come say hi to me at the comp so I know it's you.


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 30, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Yep! I registered! Come say hi to me at the comp so I know it's you.


I will if i can go it's 60:40 ( can go:can'tgo) Although I'm kinda worried because new cubers are judging because they don't know the rules well.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 31, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> I will if i can go it's 60:40 ( can go:can'tgo) Although I'm kinda worried because new cubers are judging because they don't know the rules well.



There's been two unofficial competitions held since the last official comp, so they've gotten some practice. Actually, Hoya judged my solves at Cube Mania event last weekend  Also, with Ilkyoo running it, you have to expect it will be done well.


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 31, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> There's been two unofficial competitions held since the last official comp, so they've gotten some practice. Actually, Hoya judged my solves at Cube Mania event last weekend  Also, with Ilkyoo running it, you have to expect it will be done well.


Cool you have a Cube Mania account? I have one too!


----------



## PJKCuber (Aug 3, 2014)

I commented just to say Hi. I have started to practice Roux because I am bored of CFOP and Roux is more fun. . Do you have any tutorials or do you know any F2B example solves. Because I use CFOPish block building and I am trying to reduce it. I have this bad habit of attaching an edge to the center, then solving a pair and then solving another one.I currently use 2Look CMLL. LSE is very ****. I am not 100 percent sure about switchin yet.


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 8, 2014)

I know this is off topic but here are my goals for the comp:
3x3 Sub 18 avg
3x3 Sub 16 single
2x2 Sub 7 avg

What are yours?


----------



## DeeDubb (Aug 8, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> I know this is off topic but here are my goals for the comp:
> 3x3 Sub 18 avg
> 3x3 Sub 16 single
> 2x2 Sub 7 avg
> ...



3x3 Sub 20
3BLD, just succeed once


----------



## DeeDubb (Sep 1, 2014)

Not a bad session today:

number of times: 100/100
best time: 13.30
worst time: 32.06

current avg5: 20.46 (σ = 0.36)
best avg5: 17.59 (σ = 0.95)

current avg12: 21.67 (σ = 1.65)
best avg12: 18.74 (σ = 2.00)

current avg100: 21.14 (σ = 2.65)
best avg100: 21.14 (σ = 2.65)



Spoiler



15.83, 24.79, 20.16, 15.74, 20.06, 24.34, 17.56, 20.22, 24.36, 16.47, 25.76, 19.87, 23.85, 19.31, 22.35, 23.54, 22.08, 16.57, 18.23, 19.35, 18.61, 16.72, 16.02, 17.45, 21.62, 20.03, 22.07, 23.80, 16.74, 23.24, 25.82, 21.10, 21.56, 23.59, 17.72, 21.96, 19.74, 13.30, 16.52, 24.54, 32.06, 20.46, 21.80, 16.21, 23.51, 21.47, 20.15, 20.15, 20.08, 17.27, 20.85, 21.34, 25.22, 21.06, 20.55, 22.26, 22.09, 18.37, 17.25, 27.60, 22.27, 25.31, 19.82, 23.53, 18.44, 29.73, 24.97, 21.03, 22.91, 16.45, 24.48, 22.65, 18.10, 22.58, 15.09, 24.67, 17.74, 20.39, 23.01, 25.39, 26.80, 26.79, 20.78, 21.61, 25.46, 22.03, 18.17, 17.56, 25.84, 22.78, 24.92, 21.25, 23.43, 20.33, 19.29, 20.26, 20.25, 22.47, 20.18, 20.87


----------



## FailCuber (Sep 1, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Not a bad session today:
> 
> number of times: 100/100
> best time: 13.30
> ...


Why didn't you go to the comp?


----------



## DeeDubb (Sep 1, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> Why didn't you go to the comp?



I had to pick up a computer in Seoul last weekend  I might go to the 20th comp, not sure yet.


----------



## FailCuber (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks cubing comp in seoul? ( i might go there)


----------



## FailCuber (Sep 17, 2014)

Are you going?? I am definitely going. 
Here are my goals.
3x3 sub 18 sec avg
4x4 sub 1:45 sec avg
skewb sub 10 sec avg
2x2 i don't care.


----------



## DeeDubb (Dec 8, 2014)

It's been a few months... I haven't been practicing much, but I finally did an Ao100, and broke my ao5, ao12, and ao100 by a good amount. Not a bad evening.


----------



## DNFphobia (Dec 13, 2014)

Hello! I'm also living in Korea. Do you teach in Seoul?

Just read that you teach in rural parts of Korea... Should have read the entire thread before posting a question...


----------



## DeeDubb (Dec 14, 2014)

DNFphobia said:


> Hello! I'm also living in Korea. Do you teach in Seoul?
> 
> Just read that you teach in rural parts of Korea... Should have read the entire thread before posting a question...



I live in Cheongsong. Have you heard of it?


----------



## DNFphobia (Dec 15, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I live in Cheongsong. Have you heard of it?


It's the first time I've heard the about the place. I spent more time living in overseas than in Korea, so I'm not used to the places in Korea.


----------



## DeeDubb (Dec 17, 2014)

DNFphobia said:


> It's the first time I've heard the about the place. I spent more time living in overseas than in Korea, so I'm not used to the places in Korea.



Ah I see. Are you in the 큐브 Facebook group?


Also:

PB Single!

56. 11.10 B2 L2 B2 U L2 U R2 D' L2 D2 F2 L' U2 B' D' B R' U F2 R2 D
x2 // inspection
U' Rw2 U2 R' F // FB (5)
R2 U R2 U2 Rw' U' R U2 Rw U' R'// SB (11)
F (R U R' U') (R U R' U') F' // CMLL (10)
M' U2 M U2 M U' M U' M U2 M U2 M2 // LSE (13)
TPS 3.5


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 17, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Ah I see. Are you in the 큐브 Facebook group?
> 
> 
> Also:
> ...


Nice PB. You're progressing fast.


----------



## GuRoux (Dec 17, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Ah I see. Are you in the 큐브 Facebook group?
> 
> 
> Also:
> ...



very nice solve. pretty much a flawless solution too. maybe i haven't been tracking your progress so intently but it seems to me that this solve probably beats your old pb by a lot.


----------



## DeeDubb (Dec 17, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Nice PB. You're progressing fast.



Thanks! It was pretty lucky.



GuRoux said:


> very nice solve. pretty much a flawless solution too. maybe i haven't been tracking your progress so intently but it seems to me that this solve probably beats your old pb by a lot.



My old PB was 13.14, so this is a big drop. I've had a bunch of 13.xx leading up to this.

The second block was a little weird, because I tracked the first pair during inspection so I brought it up to the top before racking the DR edge, but other than that I'm pretty happy.

The L6E was just luckily nice, with 4b fishing during 4a.


----------



## samuelzhao (Dec 18, 2014)

great post, welcome to SS forum


----------



## DeeDubb (Dec 18, 2014)

samuelzhao said:


> great post, welcome to SS forum



Thanks  I've been here for 9 months though, so I suppose I should welcome you! Welcome!

I just keep track of my progress in my introduction thread.


----------



## DeeDubb (Dec 22, 2014)

Broke a couple more PBs... I have my first comp coming up this weekend. My goal is a sub-20 Ao5, but realistically, with nerves, I'm hoping for a sub-20 single.


----------



## TDM (Dec 22, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Broke a couple more PBs... I have my first comp coming up this weekend. My goal is a sub-20 Ao5, but realistically, with nerves, I'm hoping for a sub-20 single.


Good luck at the comp!


----------



## FailCuber (Dec 22, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Broke a couple more PBs... I have my first comp coming up this weekend. My goal is a sub-20 Ao5, but realistically, with nerves, I'm hoping for a sub-20 single.



You are coming to KAIST Fall? Cool! I might go there to. My goal is a sub 16 avg and sub 13 single.Good luck on getting your sub 20 ao5!

Also congrats on your PB!


----------



## DeeDubb (Dec 23, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> You are coming to KAIST Fall? Cool! I might go there to. My goal is a sub 16 avg and sub 13 single.Good luck on getting your sub 20 ao5!
> 
> Also congrats on your PB!



Thanks! Yeah, hopefully I'll see you there.


----------



## DeeDubb (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks like my thread has been upgraded to Marcel status.


----------



## TDM (Dec 24, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Looks like my thread has been upgraded to Marcel status.


Yep, but you're still 400 pages behind him


----------



## DeeDubb (Dec 24, 2014)

TDM said:


> Yep, but you're still 400 pages behind him



Come on... only 391


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 24, 2014)

Lol, I just got you .1 pages closer 

Good luck at your comp! Is 3x3 the first event? If not then that should help. At my first comp a couple months ago I already had done 2x2 and pyraminx before 3x3 was up so my nerves were thankfully mostly out of the way. Just go kinda slow and focus on look ahead, it should help.


----------



## DeeDubb (Dec 28, 2014)

3x3 was the first event. Actually, it helped me. I was so amped up, my first solve was my fastest.

I had a goal of sub-20 Ao5, I ended up with

15.80 single
17.91 ao5


----------



## FailCuber (Dec 28, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> 3x3 was the first event. Actually, it helped me. I was so amped up, my first solve was my fastest.
> 
> I had a goal of sub-20 Ao5, I ended up with
> 
> ...


Nice I saw your single.

I got
16.61 avg and 12.74 single


----------



## DeeDubb (Dec 28, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> Nice I saw your single.
> 
> I got
> 16.61 avg and 12.74 single



Yeah, I saw in Round 1, you were just barely ahead of me, then in round 2, you dominated me, haha. Good job! Did you get any prizes?

I got the "Dan Award"


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 28, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> 3x3 was the first event. Actually, it helped me. I was so amped up, my first solve was my fastest.
> 
> I had a goal of sub-20 Ao5, I ended up with
> 
> ...


Awesome man!  Glad nerves didn't get the best of you. Did you do any other events?


----------



## DeeDubb (Dec 28, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Awesome man!  Glad nerves didn't get the best of you. Did you do any other events?



yes, all the events except 3BLD. I got last place in 5x5, and nearly worst in all the other ones, haha. I never practice, so that was expected. My OH times were really interesting. 3 solves around 35-40 seconds, and 2 solves of 1:50 and 2:00... If I could do the CMLL with OH, I was fine, otherwise it was trouble.


----------



## FailCuber (Dec 30, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Yeah, I saw in Round 1, you were just barely ahead of me, then in round 2, you dominated me, haha. Good job! Did you get any prizes?
> 
> I got the "Dan Award"



I got a maru barrel cube for winning in rock paper sicsors. You got a guanlong right?


----------



## DeeDubb (Dec 31, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> I got a maru barrel cube for winning in rock paper sicsors. You got a guanlong right?



Yes. I actually gave it to Minjae (the guy that drove me).... I have 80 GuanLongs at home, haha.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 1, 2015)

19.19 Ao100 with the GuanLong.. insane...


----------



## TDM (Jan 1, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> 19.19 Ao100 with the GuanLong.. insane...


Nice! Is it your main?
(also, which Guanlong? )


----------



## Berd (Jan 1, 2015)

TDM said:


> Nice! Is it your main?
> (also, which Guanlong? )


No. 69. Duh.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 3, 2015)

TDM said:


> Nice! Is it your main?



Umm... I'm playing around with it. I'd still consider the AoLong v1 as my main. The Guanlong is so light though! I'm also playing around with OH, and it's much nicer for that.



TDM said:


> (also, which Guanlong? )





Berd said:


> No. 69. Duh.



Hahaha


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 3, 2015)

Had a date today... I did a blind solve successfully! Amazingly risky, considering my success percent is super low, but she was shocked, haha.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 3, 2015)

*My Newb BLD competition*

So, I need to encourage myself (and anyone else) to start working on BLD solving. So I'm going to post scrambles.

First, There will be an Ao12. For this one, I will memo everything I can in under a minute, then execute, and see how many pieces I can successfully finish with only a minute memo.

Then and Ao5 where I do full BLD solves.

The first part will help me increase memo speed, the second part will help me with accuracy.

Feel free to join if you want, and adjust the memo time to challenge you.

I'll post on days I can do this, but some days I won't be able to.

*Day 1*

One minute memo:
1) L' F2 U2 L' F2 R B2 D2 R B2 D F R2 F R2 D2 L' U' F 
2) B2 R U B' U2 D' R' B L D2 R2 U2 F' R2 L2 F D2 B2 R2 F 
3) D F2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 F L B F' U' F2 L2 U' L' D2 
4) F L2 F2 R2 F' L2 D2 U2 B D2 L' B2 F2 U B' F' U' B' D' U2 
5) U F2 L2 D F2 U R2 D' B2 L2 F2 L D' L U' R' D' L' F R2 D2 
6) B' D2 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 F D2 U2 B2 D' L' U B' L R' U L' B D2 
7) L2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 F' D L2 U B' R2 F' L' D2 
8) R' L2 F U2 F L2 U' B L2 B2 R2 B2 L U2 L F2 U2 R B2 
9) R2 U2 B' R2 B' F2 D2 B2 F' L2 F' L' B' R' U2 R F' U' F' R' F' 
10) B2 F' L2 B L2 R2 D2 B' U2 R' U' L D B2 F L U2 F' D2 F2 
11) F2 L2 D' B L U D' F2 U' R' B2 D2 F R2 L2 B' U2 B D2 L2 U2 
12) L2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 D F2 R' B D' B2 U' R' U L B' F

Full BLD solve:
1) D2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 L' U L' U F2 L' U2 B' D' U' 
2) F2 D' B2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F R F D R D B' L' U2 B' 
3) F2 U2 L' D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R B2 R' F' D B U2 F2 R2 B' L U2 B 
4) D F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U R2 B2 D2 U' B L R' D B D2 F D2 L U' 
5) D' F2 U' B R2 L' F' U' B U F2 R2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 F R2 B' D2

*Results:* (number is how many pieces are correct)
One minute memo:
DNF(2:29.49)[7], DNF(3:00.16)[4], DNF(1:54.34)[8], DNF(2:00.56)[7], DNF(2:27.32)[12! (all edges!)], DNF(2:28.03)[10], DNF(1:33.88)[7], DNF(1:31.46)[6], DNF(1:52.91)[5], DNF(1:46.43)[4], DNF(2:36.50)[12! all edges! (with all three tough M2 algs)], DNF(3:53.18)[10]

Full BLD Solve:
DNF(7:59.39)[16], DNF(7:50.56)[13], DNF(8:36.50)[18], DNF(10:10.23)[16], DNF(12:39.96)[15]


Really terrible on the full BLD solves... not happy at all. The edges are getting better. Surprisingly, I'm messing up my corner memo (and some edges, but mostly corners).

Really not happy... BLD is so frustrating, gotta stick with it though. I can only go up from here.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey, I have a WCA profile now!

(oh man, not even top 5000 in the world, this sport is growing too fast)


----------



## TDM (Jan 5, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> Hey, I have a WCA profile now!
> 
> (oh man, not even top 5000 in the world, this sport is growing too fast)


Why did you do 5x5 but not 4x4?

Also, for 2x2, could you just do a layer + CMLL (and you could maybe do a layer as left block+right block)? That should be like doing less than half a Roux solve at least.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 5, 2015)

TDM said:


> Why did you do 5x5 but not 4x4?
> 
> Also, for 2x2, could you just do a layer + CMLL (and you could maybe do a layer as left block+right block)? That should be like doing less than half a Roux solve at least.



I did every event there except for 3BLD.

Yeah, that's how I do 2x2, I'm just really bad at it cause I never practice.


----------



## DeeDubb (Feb 13, 2015)

New PBs today: 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 13.32
worst time: 29.17

current avg5: 18.40 (σ = 1.00)
best avg5: 15.81 (σ = 1.02)

current avg12: 18.29 (σ = 1.12)
best avg12: 16.32 (σ = 0.97) - PB by.93

current avg100: 18.67 (σ = 2.00)
best avg100: 18.67 (σ = 2.00) - PB by .53


Also doing well with CFOP OH. Had a couple sub 30 solves, and sub 40 Ao12.


----------



## TDM (Feb 13, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> New PBs today:


Nice! You broke that Ao12 by a lot...


----------



## DeeDubb (Feb 13, 2015)

TDM said:


> Nice! You broke that Ao12 by a lot...



Yeah, it was a nice run. I was within .02 of my Ao5


----------



## DeeDubb (Feb 13, 2015)

New OH PB Ao12: 38.94

Also got 16 PLL Algs memorized.


----------



## DeeDubb (Feb 16, 2015)

new PBs: OH Ao12 37.35, Ao5 33.49


----------



## DeeDubb (Feb 20, 2015)

Day 1 results:

*Letter Pair Practice:*
67.84 (DNF 9/10), *68.59*, 55.81 (DNF 5/10), 52.90 (DNF 9/10), 49.36 (DNF 9/10), 
61.8 (8/10), *52.84*, 64.47 (DNF 9/10), 69.62 (DNF 8/10), 69.90 (DNF 8/10)


*Execution practice (Write pairs down, and execute)*
1) R2 B2 R2 D B2 D' U' L2 U F2 U' R D' F' R' F2 D2 B2 R' U' R' 
*4:46*

2) F R2 U2 B' U2 F U R' B' L2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' 
*4:06*

3) F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 U' F2 D B D' L2 B2 L' F2 R' F L' 
3:45 (DNF 12/12 edges 6/8 corners)

4) U2 R2 D F2 D2 U' B2 D' R2 U L2 R F' R2 B' R D2 L U F' D2 
3:43 (DNF 12/12 edges 5/8 corners)

5) L2 D2 F D' B D B R D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 L D2 R' F2 U2 ..
2:52 (DNF 12/12 edges, 6/8 corners)


*Speed Practice* (still only doing edges)
6) L2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 D R2 U B2 F2 R U2 B' D' F2 U2 F U' F' R
*1:34 12/12 edges*

7) D B2 F2 U' F2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 U' R D2 F' L2 D B2 F' R' F2 
1:45 8/12 edges

8) L2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 D B2 R2 F' R' F R2 B2 F' D2 U' R D 
2:01 7/12 edges

9) R D2 L U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B D F2 R2 U2 L D B' U' B 
2:03 9/12 edges

10) D2 F D L2 B R2 L B D R B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 
2:03 8/12 edges

[/b]Full Solve[/b] 
11) B2 U2 F2 D' R2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 R D' B2 F2 R' B R2 F' L U2
*6:30*

12) B2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 D L2 U B' L2 D' U2 L U R' U' F' L2 
6:01 DNF 10/12 edges, 4/8 corners

13) U' F2 D B2 D F2 D F2 R2 D2 B' L' R U F D B' L B' U2 
8:06 DNF 12/12 edges, 6/8 corners

14) B2 R B2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 R F2 R' F' U' R B' U B2 D2 B' U' 
6:58 DNF 10/12 edges, 6/8 corners

15) R' U2 L2 R U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L B2 F' R B2 D F2 R2 B2 F D' F2 
*6:04*


Day 2: Amazing, just two days of consistent practice and things are already getting better. I'm actually able to complete these blind solves while music is playing or even a movie... I'm not feeling so stressed. I'm realizing one thing that's going wrong often is two twisted corners from mislabeling a B target sticker as a D one (so S I often mistake for X for some reason, thinking the orange is on the bottom instead of the back). I'll keep working at it. If I do this for 30 days, I know I'll have a much higher success rate.

Also today, there was only ONE execution mistake (meaning my hands did the wrong thing). That's pretty good! Once the hands are completely muscle memory, I can focus more steadily on Memorization, which will help me get more accurate and faster.


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 20, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> Does it get to a point later where it doesn't require as much focus?



For me, this came when I was averaging around a minute. It also got more fun, which made improvement much easier until I hit a plateau at around 30 - 40 seconds.

Your training is very intense! I only ever did solves to get to where I am. Maybe you'll progress faster than me .


----------



## DeeDubb (Feb 20, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> For me, this came when I was averaging around a minute. It also got more fun, which made improvement much easier until I hit a plateau at around 30 - 40 seconds.
> 
> Your training is very intense! I only ever did solves to get to where I am. Maybe you'll progress faster than me .



I doubt that highly, but thank you for the encouragement! I've been doing some really save solves while watching shows, and having decent success. If I can get to 2 minutes, I'll be pretty happy.

I hope I can keep up this intense training for 30 days. I feel like I'm really forcing myself. The idea of Blind Solving is incredibly appealing but the work required is not, haha.


----------



## DeeDubb (Feb 21, 2015)

Somehow I edited over my Day 1 stuff instead of creating a new Day 2 post... damn, I really wanted to track a before and after...


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 22, 2015)

Wow! Awesome dedication on 3BLD. I'll do your 1:00 memo ao12 and full solve ao5 challenge tomorrow. I need to work on getting my accuracy up.


----------



## DeeDubb (Feb 22, 2015)

I keep messing this stuff up, I had a tab open and was almost finished with everything except for the last 5 full solves and closed the damn tab on accident....


Oh well, I know I did them, that's all that matters. Anyway, here's the last 5 full solves:

*Day 3 results*
1) B U2 L2 D2 L2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 F' L B' U L2 D' U2 F L2 D U 
DNF.... ugh... couldn't focus at all, not even close.

2) L2 F2 U F' B D L F' R D2 B' D2 R2 F U2 F2 R2 
10.44 DNF (12/12 edges, 5/8 corners) Stuff went bad in this solve... surprised it was only 3 corner twists in the end... I really can't focus for some reason.

3) U' L2 U L2 D R2 U2 L2 D' R2 U' R D' B' D' U' L F2 R' B D2 
6:17 DNF (9/12 edges, 8/8 corners) Still can't focus... this is rough.

4) F2 B' R' U2 B' D L B2 D L' D2 B' D2 F' R2 U2 F L2 F2 L2 
6:52 DNF (12/12 edges, 5/8 corners)


5) R2 U' L2 D2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 L' F2 L2 B L' R F D' B'
DNF total mess.... Execution error


Really frustrated today. I'm not sure why I can't focus. After I messed up and closed the tab with all my other results, I just couldn't get into it at all... It really sucks to have such a deflating finish to a pretty good day. Oh well, 27 more to go, I'm sure there will be more bad days and hopefully some good days. I can't quit now.


----------



## DeeDubb (Feb 22, 2015)

Well, after completely failing on my 3BLD practice, I blew off some steam with some normal solves, got some new PBs:

Best average of 5: 15.16
17-21 - 14.23 (18.87) 16.55 14.69 (14.09)
Best average of 12: 15.80
11-22 - 16.01 14.53 17.73 (13.55) 18.09 15.23 14.23 (18.87) 16.55 14.69 14.09 16.83
11. 16.01 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 U' F' B2 L F L2 F U2 R2 F2 U'
12. 14.53 D R2 U' R2 D L2 B2 D R2 D F R' U2 R' L' F R' U L U'
13. 17.73 R2 U R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 L2 D' F' D R2 L' D R2 L' B' R U2
14. 13.55 D' B2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 U' B L B F D' F2 L B' F L2
15. 18.09 D F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L' F2 U' L' B2 D2 R' U2 F' D U'
16. 15.23 B2 L2 D L2 D R2 B2 U R2 U F2 R B2 F R B2 D2 L B' U' F' L2
17. 14.23 F2 D B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 U B2 L B L2 B' D2 B2 D' R D B2 U2
18. 18.87 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 B2 L' B' L U2 B L U' L2 F D2 U'
19. 16.55 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U L2 F2 U' B D' F L' D' R U F2 D' B U'
20. 14.69 U L2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U F' U2 L D2 F' D2 R' U' B2 R' U
21. 14.09 D' L2 B2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 B' R2 U R F R2 U' R2 L' F2 R'
22. 16.83 B2 L2 D L2 B2 D' U2 L2 F2 D' U R' F L2 B' L U2 B' D' R U


----------



## GuRoux (Feb 22, 2015)

nice! beat your pb by over .5 seconds.


----------



## h2f (Feb 22, 2015)

Yeah, nice averages. And keep your bld practice. And what method do you use in 3bld?


----------



## DeeDubb (Feb 22, 2015)

h2f said:


> Yeah, nice averages. And keep your bld practice. And what method do you use in 3bld?



M2/OP


----------



## h2f (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks. I still use it in multiblind and in 4bld. It's very tricky. Couple of weeks ago I've switched to turbo/op, and I had one success after 20 bad attempts in row. Blinds needs patience. I'm sure soon your attempts will be much more successfull.


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice PB's.You're progressing very fast!


----------



## DeeDubb (Feb 23, 2015)

Day 4 results:

*Letter Pair Practice:*
56.69 (DNF 9/10), 78.69 (DNF 9/10), 73.71 (DNF 9/10), 42.73 (DNF 9/10), 54.64 (DNF 9/10)
79.34 (DNF 7/10), *49.16*, *51.46*, *51.83*, *56.56*

*Execution practice (Write pairs down, and execute)*

1) B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F R2 D2 R2 D2 R U B' F L2 F2 U B R2 F 
3:31 DNF (10/12 edges, 6/8 corners)

2) U2 F' L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F' D2 U2 B2 U B2 F2 U L2 R' B' D2 L' '
3:55 DNF (5/12 edges, 8/8 corners) EXECUTION ERROR! Somewhere I missed an M move. I think during on of the tough M algs

3) U' L B U L D F2 D' L F' R2 L2 U' L2 U F2 U' B2 D F2 U 
2:50 DNF (8/12 edges, 8/8 corners)

4) R2 D2 B2 F2 L B2 U2 R U2 L' B2 U' B' L2 B2 F' U' B L' R' D' 
3:22 DNF (10/12 edges, 8/8 corners)

5) L' U2 F2 U2 R U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 F' D2 U R F' D B 
3:04 DNF (8/12 edges, 8/8 corners)

*Speed Practice* (1 minute memo)
6) F2 L' B2 U2 R2 D2 R' U2 L F2 D2 F R' D U B2 L2 F' R' F L' 
2:15 8/8 corners, 3/12 edges

7) F2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U' R D R D' B U' R2 U' L' D2 
1:57 5/8 corners 3/12 edges

8) R2 B2 R B2 L F2 U2 L U2 L2 F2 D' L' B' R U2 L B' F' 
1:45 nothing, execution error, memory error, total crap


9) D R2 B' U' R L' F' R2 L B' D2 B2 U2 B2 R D2 B2 R' F2 U2 R 
2:22 6/8 corners 6/12 edges

10) B F L2 R2 U2 B R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 L' U2 B' D' F2 L2 U L U F 
1:38 2/8 corners, execution error....


[/b]Full Solve[/b] 
11) U2 R2 B' D' L' F R' U' D2 L U' B2 U L2 U L2 F2 U F2 D 
5:01 DNF 5/8 corners, 12/12 edges

12) U2 D' B U L' D2 F' B2 U' R2 D2 L' U2 F2 B2 R' F2 R2 D2 L' 
5:50 DNF 6/8 corners 9/12 edges

13) U2 R' B' R' U L' D' R' F' B' D2 L2 U L2 U B2 D R2 D' L2 F2 
5:05 DNF 4/8 corners 9/12 edges

14) B' L F R L' U L U2 B L U2 B2 L' U2 R' F2 U2 L2 F2 L
*4:16* New PB!

15) R2 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 U2 R2 B R' U2 B L D' U2 B2 U B' L2
3:45 DNF (10/12 corners 8/8 edges) Went for it on this solve... so damn close...



Day 4, not too bad, the pieces are slowly coming together. Tons of DNFs, but I'm getting faster and more confident. Hopefully accuracy continues to go up. The execution errors are frustrating, so I need to practice my alg for Q target more, because I think I messed that up twice. Overall, happy with progress. I can see easily being sub 3 minutes with high accuracy when this 30 day training finishes.


----------



## DeeDubb (Feb 24, 2015)

*Day 5*

Had a headache, so i didn't get practice in. Also worked on my audio spreadsheet. Anyway, enough with the excuses, i did get a quick Ao5 in while watching a show (somehow able to focus while watching TV. Hurts my times, but it's more comfortable than silence)

Results:
8.00 DNF
*4:58*
6:24 DNF
6:33 DNF
*7:23*

Happy to get two successes. I'm hoping this starts creeping up to 3. If I finish the month with 3/4 out of 5, I'll be pretty happy.


----------



## DeeDubb (Feb 25, 2015)

*Day 6*

I made up for skimping yesterday by doing hardcore practice today at work. I did 10 execution solves, 10 speed focused solves, and 10 full solves. Here's the results:

Execution Practice: (write down the pairs and use that to solve)

1) F' L2 B2 R2 B' R2 F U2 B2 L2 D2 R' F2 D2 R2 D B2 D2 L B2 R2
2:51 DNF (execution error)

2) L2 B2 U2 R D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R F2 U' B' L' B2 F L2 U R2 B F 
*4:52*

3) F2 R' B2 R D2 F2 R' F2 L2 F2 R' F D' R' F D' R2 F U B R2
2:37

4) L2 R2 B' L2 B D2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 D' R B L B2 U2 L' F2 R'
3:01 DNF (7/12 edges, 8/8 corners)

5) B U' B D' F D B2 L F' R2 L U2 R' U2 B2 D2 R U2 B2 D2 
*3:53*

6) R2 F2 D2 U2 B R2 U2 B L2 F2 R D' R2 B2 U' F' D' B' R' F
*3:56*

7) R' L2 B L D' L U' F B2 L' U B2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 D' F2
3:14 DNF (10/12 edges, 8/8 corners)

8) R2 D2 B2 D F2 U' F2 L2 U R2 U2 L' B D' B2 R' F2 D F2 L' D
*3:49*

9) U' L2 D2 F2 D B2 U B2 R2 U' B2 L' B D F2 D' F D' U F2 U
3:50 DNF (12/12 edges, `1/8 corners... no idea)


10) F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D2 L2 R B2 R B L U R' F' U2 R F2 U' R2 
3:40 DNF (9/12 edges, 6/8 corners)


*Speed Practice: (only 1 minute memo limit)*

11) B U2 F' R' D2 B' U' B U' L B2 U2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 B2
1:29 (5/8 corners, no edges)

12) R2 B L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 D R' B' L' F2 U2 F R' U2 B2
2:29 (8/8 corners, 5/12 edges)

13) D' L2 U' F L2 F2 L D2 F R' F2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U'
2:40 (8/8 corners, 1/12 edges)

14) R2 D2 R2 B U2 B' F2 L2 B2 R D' R B R' B' U L2 R' B D'
2:13 (8/8 corners, 7/12 edges)

15) U' B' D R' U L F B2 U D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L'
1:45 (mess)

16) B2 L' D' R U B R2 B L F2 L' D2 L' D2 F2 B2 R2 B2 U2
2:30 (8/8 corners, 5/12 edges)

17) L' U' D2 B2 L' D R F' D F2 U2 F U2 B L2 F2 D2 F' L2 D2 
1:20 (mess)

18) U R2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 U R D2 R2 U B L' U F D2 R
2:27 (8/8 corners, 7/12 edges)

19) U2 L2 F U2 R2 F2 U2 B L2 B2 U L' F' L2 B' D R F' L' R'
2:15 (8/8 corners, 7/12 edges)

20) L2 B2 D' F2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R B L2 U' L' R B' D' B L'
2:31 (8/8 corners, 6/12 edges)

*Full Solves:*

21) R2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' L' R' U' B R' U2 L B F R
*5:13*

22) F' U' F2 R' B U' R U' R2 L B2 D2 B U2 L2 U2 L2 F U2 R2
*4:35*

23) D2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 R2 B D2 B F' D R B D R2 B U B
*2:40* OMG! PB PLUS FIRST EVER MO3!!!!

24) L2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U B2 F2 R F' D' L' F2 L U L R 
5:45 DNF (10/12 edges, 4/8 corners)

25) R' B' U2 D R' B2 U F D F2 L2 D2 L F2 R' D2 L F2 R D2
3:38 DNF (10/12 edges, 8/8 corners)

26) F D2 R U2 F' U2 D' R L2 U F2 R2 F U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F' D2 B' 
*3:27*

27) F' R' L U' B' L' F' U R B R2 F2 R B2 D2 R' U2 R D2 R' 
7:12 DNF (10/12 edges, 6/8 corners)

28) B R2 B2 L2 F' U2 F R2 D2 L2 F2 R' B R2 U' B2 L R D2 R2 B 
*6:25*

29) D2 B2 D2 U2 R' B2 D2 R' D2 L D2 B R U L2 D' B U' L' D F
3:42 DNF (10/12 edges, 8/8 corners)

30) R' F D' L' D B2 L B L U F2 L' U2 R B2 R U2 D2 F2 R'
3:10 DNF (6/12 edges, 8/8 corners)

Wow, 5/10 on Day 6, that's amazing. I think it was just a lucky day, but I feel myself catching some common mistakes from time to time. Also, the vast majority of my DNFs are from messing up an orientation rather than a location, meaning I'm tracking the location well, I just need to make sure I'm focusing on the correct sticker.


----------



## DeeDubb (Feb 26, 2015)

I broke all of my OH PBs today:

best time: 26.86
best avg5: 31.43
best avg12: 35.74 
best avg100: 39.87 

Pretty... pretty... pretty good.


----------



## TDM (Feb 26, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> I broke all of my OH PBs today:
> 
> best time: 26.86
> best avg5: 31.43
> ...


Are you still using CFOP? Are you going to learn and switch to ZZ eventually?


----------



## DeeDubb (Feb 26, 2015)

TDM said:


> Are you still using CFOP? Are you going to learn and switch to ZZ eventually?



Still doing CFOP. Once I get sub-30, I might start doing some ZZ stuff.... Learning ZZ would keep me from having to learn full OLL, so that would be nice.


----------



## TDM (Feb 26, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> Still doing CFOP. Once I get sub-30, I might start doing some ZZ stuff.... Learning ZZ would keep me from having to learn full OLL, so that would be nice.


Yeah, I still don't know full OLL yet, but I do use CFOP sometimes. I'm method neutral between ZZ and CFOP for OH.
I use 2H PLLs for OH, which is bad though. I really need to learn OH PLL. Do you use full PLL?


----------



## DeeDubb (Feb 26, 2015)

TDM said:


> Yeah, I still don't know full OLL yet, but I do use CFOP sometimes. I'm method neutral between ZZ and CFOP for OH.
> I use 2H PLLs for OH, which is bad though. I really need to learn OH PLL. Do you use full PLL?



I've learned all but E and the Gs


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 27, 2015)

What method are you using for 3BLD? I'm starting with full OP. I've been practicing corners only on a 2x2 which I think will help me long term with orientation. I have to think more as there are no centres for reference. Maybe I'll pop the centres off for edges practice. Maybe not.


----------



## DeeDubb (Feb 27, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> What method are you using for 3BLD? I'm starting with full OP. I've been practicing corners only on a 2x2 which I think will help me long term with orientation. I have to think more as there are no centres for reference. Maybe I'll pop the centres off for edges practice. Maybe not.



I'm doing OP/M2. That's pretty interesting using the 2x2. It might be something to add to my training for corner specific as well as helping to memorize my color scheme without looking.

EDIT: Day 7 results

I was busy yesterday, so i did 8 BLDs at home. I had a couple beers and wasn't focusing that well, but at least I practiced!

4:30 DNF
*5:48*
7:22 DNF
6:27 DNF
*7:00*
5:39 DNF
6:26 DNF
*10:37*


----------



## DeeDubb (Feb 27, 2015)

Day 8 Results:

Only did 10 normal solves (while watching a movie)

Probably not a good idea to do this while distracted, but maybe it will help me in the future. It's definitely killing my times/accuracy though

5:34 (DNF)
*3:50*
5:33 (DNF)
9:44 (DNF) 
*3:53*
9:23 (DNF)
4:11 (DNF)
5:52 (DNF)
*4:59*
11:32 (DNF)

3/10, meh...


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 2, 2015)

Well, I missed a day, so I wanted to make up for it today. I did 20 1 minute memo limit solves while I had free time at work today. I might do some full solves later too, but this is a good way to hold myself a little accountable. I had an awful headache yesterday, so solving just wasn't happening:

*Day 9: Did not Practice*


*Day 10 results*
*Speed Practice (1 minute memo limit)*
DNF(1:28.15)[5 corners 0 edges], 
DNF(2:56.59)[6 corners 9 edges], 
DNF(1:51.02)[5 corners 0 edges], 
DNF(1:45.97)[6 corners], 
DNF(1:39.72)[3 corners], 
DNF(1:43.37)[2 Corners], 
DNF(2:28.22)[8 corners 2 edges],
DNF(3:00.43)[1 corner 6 edges], 
DNF(2:32.42)[6 corners, 2 edges], 
DNF(2:24.99)[8 corners 3 edges], 
DNF(2:08.98)[6 corners 1 edge], 
DNF2:05.16[8 corners 4 edges], 
DNF(2:18.70)[4 corners 3 edges], 
DNF(1:56.64)[3 corners], 
DNF(1:53.76)[8 corners 3 edges], 
DNF(2:46.69)[6 corners 9 edges], 
DNF(2:40.12)[5 corners 5 edges], 
DNF(2:11.19)[4 corners 3 edges]


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 5, 2015)

I've been super busy with my first week of teaching, so I'm missing way too much blindfold practice (it sucks because I have to have the right conditions and a block of time to put in good BLD practice)

Anyway, I managed to get some done today after missing yesterday. This time I tried to combine speed with full solves just going through without second guessing anything. I made so many little mistakes (but actually had no completely messed up cubes, which is nice). I only had one solve, but it was a nice 2:47. I might do some more tonight to make up for yesterday:



number of times: 1/12
best time: 2:47.42

*Day 11*: Did not practice

* Day 12:*

DNF(3:17.27)[5 corners 10 edges], 
DNF(3:27.80)[5 corners 12 edges], 
DNF(3:02.40)[4 corners, 12 edges], 
DNF(4:41.80)[8/8 corners 10/12 edges], 
2:47.42, 
DNF(4:04.78)[6 corners, 9 edges], 
DNF(3:44.64)[ 5 corners 9 edges], 
DNF(3:58.43)[8 corners 9 edges], 
DNF(3:09.38)[8 corners 10 edges], 
DNF(4:13.59)[6 corners 12 edges], 
DNF(3:23.86)[8 corners 10 edges], 
DNF(4:12.57)[8 corners 9 edges]


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 8, 2015)

I can't do Blind solving every day. I've decided that any days I miss from here on out don't count towards my 30, so this session today is going to be day 13:


*Day 13 Results:*

Rubik's cube blindfolded
Mar 8, 2015 7:11:30 PM - 9:08:42 PM

Mean: DNF
Average: DNF
Best time: 3:38.82
Median: DNF
Worst time: DNF
Standard deviation: 10.80

Best average of 5: DNF
16-20 - DNF DNF DNF DNF (DNF)

Best average of 12: DNF
9-20 - DNF DNF DNF DNF (3:38.82) 4:01.38 DNF DNF DNF DNF DNF (DNF)

1. DNF D' L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D' L2 B2 L' D2 F U B2 R B D2 B L2 U'
2. DNF B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 U' L2 U L2 B2 D L D B R B' R' L2 U F U'
3. DNF U' B2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U B2 R2 U' F' D' R' D' L F' L F2 R2 L D'
4. DNF D' F2 D R2 U L2 D2 B2 D' R2 U F U2 R L F' U F2 U B' L' U'
5. DNF D' F2 U F2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D' F' D B D' F' L' U' L2 F' U'
6. DNF F2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 D' R2 D2 U' L' U2 R2 B' U B2 L2 B' D' B' L'
7. DNF B2 D' B2 U' B2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 U2 L' D2 L2 F2 L' F D' F2 R' L2 U
8. 4:02.08 D' F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D B2 F2 D' R' F' D2 B U' F R' U B U'
9. DNF D2 B2 U F2 U' R2 D R2 L2 D2 R2 F U2 B' U2 R B' R L2 U2
10. DNF U B2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 D L2 U' R' B2 U L' U2 F' D' U L2 B
11. DNF D' R2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 L2 D B2 D R B' U' F2 R' D B2 F' L2 B' U2
12. DNF U' B2 U' R2 B2 U L2 U' B2 R2 D' L' F' D2 L' B U' L' D R2 U2
13. 3:38.82 B2 R2 F2 U B2 D F2 L2 D U2 F2 L' U' F' D2 U L D' R2 D B D'
14. 4:01.38 B2 R2 D F2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L D' F R2 F2 L U R B' L
15. DNF F2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 F D' R2 B R D R D' B R' U'
16. DNF L2 B2 D' B2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 D2 B' D2 L' U' B F2 D' F2 R2 B D'
17. DNF B2 U R2 U' R2 U B2 D' F2 R2 U B' D2 R' L2 D F' U B' R' L2 D2
18. DNF U' L2 D' B2 U L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L' B F' R' L2 D' B L2 B' D
19. DNF B2 R2 D2 B2 D R2 B2 L2 D B2 D' B F2 R U R2 L2 U2 B U' B2 U'
20. DNF U2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 U' R' U L' F2 R' L F' R B' L' D'

Just awful... At least my averages are going down. Also, I filmed this session so I can go back and check out some of my common mistakes, though I'm starting to see the targets that I tend to mess up the most (Often Q's next target I get flipped, so I need to make sure to pay attention there). I had some more execution issues today. Not sure what's going on with my hands, but I'll keep trying.


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 8, 2015)

I can't do Blind solving every day. I've decided that any days I miss from here on out don't count towards my 30, so this session today is going to be day 13:


*Day 13 Results:*

Rubik's cube blindfolded
Mar 8, 2015 7:11:30 PM - 9:08:42 PM

Mean: DNF
Average: DNF
Best time: 3:38.82
Median: DNF
Worst time: DNF
Standard deviation: 10.80

Best average of 5: DNF
16-20 - DNF DNF DNF DNF (DNF)

Best average of 12: DNF
9-20 - DNF DNF DNF DNF (3:38.82) 4:01.38 DNF DNF DNF DNF DNF (DNF)

1. DNF D' L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D' L2 B2 L' D2 F U B2 R B D2 B L2 U'
2. DNF B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 U' L2 U L2 B2 D L D B R B' R' L2 U F U'
3. DNF U' B2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U B2 R2 U' F' D' R' D' L F' L F2 R2 L D'
4. DNF D' F2 D R2 U L2 D2 B2 D' R2 U F U2 R L F' U F2 U B' L' U'
5. DNF D' F2 U F2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D' F' D B D' F' L' U' L2 F' U'
6. DNF F2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 D' R2 D2 U' L' U2 R2 B' U B2 L2 B' D' B' L'
7. DNF B2 D' B2 U' B2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 U2 L' D2 L2 F2 L' F D' F2 R' L2 U
8. 4:02.08 D' F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D B2 F2 D' R' F' D2 B U' F R' U B U'
9. DNF D2 B2 U F2 U' R2 D R2 L2 D2 R2 F U2 B' U2 R B' R L2 U2
10. DNF U B2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 D L2 U' R' B2 U L' U2 F' D' U L2 B
11. DNF D' R2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 L2 D B2 D R B' U' F2 R' D B2 F' L2 B' U2
12. DNF U' B2 U' R2 B2 U L2 U' B2 R2 D' L' F' D2 L' B U' L' D R2 U2
13. 3:38.82 B2 R2 F2 U B2 D F2 L2 D U2 F2 L' U' F' D2 U L D' R2 D B D'
14. 4:01.38 B2 R2 D F2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L D' F R2 F2 L U R B' L
15. DNF F2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 F D' R2 B R D R D' B R' U'
16. DNF L2 B2 D' B2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 D2 B' D2 L' U' B F2 D' F2 R2 B D'
17. DNF B2 U R2 U' R2 U B2 D' F2 R2 U B' D2 R' L2 D F' U B' R' L2 D2
18. DNF U' L2 D' B2 U L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L' B F' R' L2 D' B L2 B' D
19. DNF B2 R2 D2 B2 D R2 B2 L2 D B2 D' B F2 R U R2 L2 U2 B U' B2 U'
20. DNF U2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 U' R' U L' F2 R' L F' R B' L' D'

Just awful... At least my averages are going down. Also, I filmed this session so I can go back and check out some of my common mistakes, though I'm starting to see the targets that I tend to mess up the most (Often Q's next target I get flipped, so I need to make sure to pay attention there). I had some more execution issues today. Not sure what's going on with my hands, but I'll keep trying.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqdEkmT7Exw


----------



## PJKCuber (Mar 10, 2015)

You are my BLD inspiration. BTW, how did a former soldier become a teacher?


----------



## h2f (Mar 10, 2015)

I like to read about your progress and how you practice bld. I think it will all work fine soon. When I was learning 3bld I made 5 solves per day. It was enough to get over 2 min in 3bld in few months with op/m2. Keep going, please.


----------



## h2f (Mar 10, 2015)

I like to read about your progress and how you practice bld. I think it will all work fine soon. When I was learning 3bld I made 5 solves per day. It was enough to get over 2 min in 3bld in few months with op/m2. Keep going, please.


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 12, 2015)

*Day 14 Results*

DNF(3:11.06)[4 corners, 10 edges], 
DNF(2:57.32)[total mess], 
DNF(3:49.25)[2 corners 8 edges], 
DNF(3:54.29)[5 corners 12 edges], 
*4:12.05*, 
DNF(5:39.80)[total mess]

Well, memo and everything is getting faster, but execution seems to be getting worse, as I had 3 execution errors out of these six solves (the 2 corners was a failed set up move).

I need to do more solves. It's just so taxing. It's not fun for me. I really want to get good at blindfold, but the work is tough.


----------



## h2f (Mar 12, 2015)

Have you seen Noah tutorial how to get faster in 3bld on cubing world?


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 13, 2015)

h2f said:


> Have you seen Noah tutorial how to get faster in 3bld on cubing world?



I did, but that was when I was first starting, I'll watch it again. Thanks.

New OH Ao5 and Ao12 PB!


28.39, 29.25, (31.46), 28.84, (25.23) = 28.83 (first sub 30!)

32.44, 29.13, 28.39, 29.25, 31.46, 28.84, (25.23), 29.09, 34.94, 31.21, (41.98), 30.13 = 31.09


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 18, 2015)

Are you in the 큐브 facebook group? Is 미국댄 your name? I think I saw you there.
Also, are you coming to the competition that opens in Cheonan?


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 20, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Are you in the 큐브 facebook group? Is 미국댄 your name? I think I saw you there.
> Also, are you coming to the competition that opens in Cheonan?



Yes, and yes.

Means I need to get back to practicing blind. Taking a break was really good for me though:

*3:32.35*, *3:16.04*, DNF(3:53.82), DNF(2:36.76), DNF(4:04.71), *4:18.83*, *3:53.87*, *3:54.15*, *5:45.31*, DNF(3:38.64), DNF(5:15.59), *1:57.83 PB* *3:28.84*, DNF(4:01.61), *5:27.50*, *8:34.94*, DNF(3:24.51)


----------



## Berd (Mar 20, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> Yes, and yes.
> 
> Means I need to get back to practicing blind. Taking a break was really good for me though:
> 
> *3:32.35*, *3:16.04*, DNF(3:53.82), DNF(2:36.76), DNF(4:04.71), *4:18.83*, *3:53.87*, *3:54.15*, *5:45.31*, DNF(3:38.64), DNF(5:15.59), *1:57.83 PB* *3:28.84*, DNF(4:01.61), *5:27.50*, *8:34.94*, DNF(3:24.51)


Great accuracy!


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 21, 2015)

Berd said:


> Great accuracy!



Thanks, unfortunately today didn't go so well :/

1. 3:19.45 R2 L2 U' B2 D F2 L2 D' U' R2 F' D R' U' F U L D' F2 L2 U
2. DNF D U' F2 R2 U R2 U' B2 D F2 U2 B' L B' D R U' B' U2 F' L' D2
3. DNF F2 U2 B2 D2 U' B2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 F' B2 U B' R' F' D2 L2 B2 D' U'
4. DNF D F2 D F2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L' D R' U' B D2 B' D' R2 F' D
5. 3:56.92 D' B2 F2 D B2 D2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 F' U' L' D2 R2 U R U2 F2 U2
6. DNF L2 F2 U F2 D R2 L2 U' R2 U2 L B' D2 F R U L' B U2 L
7. DNF F2 D' R2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U' F' L' D' R' B F2 R' B L' U2
8. DNF U' R2 D' B2 D B2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' R' D' U2 L B R U' F' U' B2 L2
9. 3:45.53 L2 D F2 R2 D R2 U B2 U L2 F2 L B' R' B2 U' F2 U2 R' B L2
10. 6:43.29 R2 U B2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D' L' B' U2 R2 U' B F2 U B R' U
11. DNF R2 U B2 L2 D F2 U' R2 D2 R2 L2 F R' D' U' B D2 B L B' L' U'


----------



## Berd (Mar 21, 2015)

Keep pushing! I belive in you!


----------



## FailCuber (Apr 3, 2015)

What are your goals for the comp?
My goal is 3x3 = sub 13.5 avg sub 11.5 single
4x4 sub 1:05 avg sub 1 single
bld : sub 7 single and a mean.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 4, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> What are your goals for the comp?
> My goal is 3x3 = sub 13.5 avg sub 11.5 single
> 4x4 sub 1:05 avg sub 1 single
> bld : sub 7 single and a mean.



Wow, lofty goals...

My hope is to break my 3x3 PB Ao5 and Single, and complete one damn 3BLD solve, lol.


----------



## Hong Seungbin (Apr 4, 2015)

Hello! Do you remember me?


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 4, 2015)

Hong Seungbin said:


> Hello! Do you remember me?



I think so, you are very fast at Skewb, right?

EDIT: New PB Ao12:

Best average of 12: *15.50*
43-54 - 14.97 16.33 15.70 (18.84) 13.77 13.95 16.80 16.68 15.41 15.53 (13.09) 15.82
43. 14.97 F2 D L2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 D2 U' F D R U' B D2 L2 B' U' R'
44. 16.33 R2 D' B2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 U L2 F2 R' L U' F R L' U R B' D2
45. 15.70 R2 U F2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 L' U' B' F2 D F D' F' R2 L U2
46. 18.84 R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 F' L' D' R2 F2 R2 U F U' L2
47. 13.77 F2 D R2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F' R' U' B2 U L U B' R2 L' U'
48. 13.95 U' F2 L2 D L2 D B2 D' F2 L2 B' U2 F D' F2 U' R D2 R2 F U'
49. 16.80 U R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 D' R2 B D2 L' F2 R2 F' R D' B2 D U'
50. 16.68 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 F D F2 U2 R' B R2 L D L B'
51. 15.41 D F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 D B' F' L2 D F' L F' U2 L2 F2 U'
52. 15.53 B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 D L' F2 D2 L2 F R' U' B' D2 F2
53. 13.09 L2 B2 U' B2 D F2 D U2 F2 L2 D L' F U2 R' U B' D2 U' R2 L'
54. 15.82 B2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 U B2 U R2 L2 F' U' B' D' F2 R D2 L' D2 F' U

and New PB 3BLD Mo3:

2:27.40
3:28.55
2:20.82
=
*2:45.59*!


EDIT: Finished the Ao100 for a new PB of *18.08* ao100


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 5, 2015)

Streamed some 3BLD. Tried one last one, and had a pretty good result:


----------



## TDM (Apr 5, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> Streamed some 3BLD. Tried one last one, and had a pretty good result:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8uIh-M0j9o&feature=youtu.be


Nice solve! Looks like all your BLD practise is really working.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 5, 2015)

TDM said:


> Nice solve! Looks like all your BLD practise is really working.



I hope so... my success rate was good awful during the stream (4 out of 16). I'm going to try to stream a few more times to get that practice under pressure feeling.


----------



## TDM (Apr 5, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> I hope so... my success rate was good awful during the stream (4 out of 16). I'm going to try to stream a few more times to get that practice under pressure feeling.


Yeah, I find I do so much worse on under pressure, because I don't film myself or go to competitions very often. Practise usually helps, but... I don't practise


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 6, 2015)

TDM said:


> Yeah, I find I do so much worse on under pressure, because I don't film myself or go to competitions very often. Practise usually helps, but... I don't practise



Well, you have BLD solves on your record. That's all I really want. I tried at the last comp (In February), but it went horribly because I hadn't practiced. That's what sparked this more serious practice. I have a comp coming this Saturday, so I reaaaally hope I can complete 3BLD at least once. Especially the first solve, because then pressure is off and I can go for speed.


----------



## TDM (Apr 6, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> Well, you have BLD solves on your record. That's all I really want. I tried at the last comp (In February), but it went horribly because I hadn't practiced. That's what sparked this more serious practice. I have a comp coming this Saturday, so I reaaaally hope I can complete 3BLD at least once. Especially the first solve, because then pressure is off and I can go for speed.


I was very lucky to get two BLD solves in three attempts. At the time, I still had only ever had one (16 minute) Mo3. I've got another one since then though, so it looks like I'm improving my accuracy lots!1! Hopefully I could get three official successes this weekend, but it's unlikely. I've also registered to do 4BLD even though I've only done two attempts (and got one success). That's going to be... interesting.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 6, 2015)

TDM said:


> I was very lucky to get two BLD solves in three attempts. At the time, I still had only ever had one (16 minute) Mo3. I've got another one since then though, so it looks like I'm improving my accuracy lots!1! Hopefully I could get three official successes this weekend, but it's unlikely. I've also registered to do 4BLD even though I've only done two attempts (and got one success). That's going to be... interesting.



I had a much better day today, getting 6 out of 10. I feel confident that I should get one solve.


----------



## TDM (Apr 6, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> I had a much better day today, getting 6 out of 10. I feel confident that I should get one solve.


Your accuracy is much better than mine. You should be fine. Good luck!


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 6, 2015)

TDM said:


> Your accuracy is much better than mine. You should be fine. Good luck!



Just did another average of 12... I've noticed the beginnings seem to go a lot better than the ends. I think my brain needs time to rest between solves:

1. 2:24.00 R2 D' L2 D B2 L2 U' L2 U B2 R2 F L2 D' F' L' D' F2 U2 F L U
2. DNF U L2 U' F2 D' B2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 B L U2 R' U2 B' D' B R F
3. 2:15.43 L2 U R2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 L2 U B D' R2 D' L B' D' B2 F' R2 L'
4. 2:18.06 U R2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 B' U' R' L2 D U B' L' D' L
5. DNF F2 U' R2 D F2 U' F2 D F2 U2 F2 R B R' D2 F2 U R2 U' L' D'
6. 5:19.59 F2 U B2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D F' D2 B U2 R' U R' L' U L2
7. DNF B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D U2 L2 B2 D B' R2 D2 L' D F' R' U B2 L'
8. 3:18.85 F2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R B R' F2 L2 F D' U2 B R2
9. DNF F2 D2 U B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U B2 L' B D2 F' L D B F2 U2 R2 U2
10. DNF D F2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 D B2 U' R2 B U' B' L' F L D' R' B F'
11. DNF D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 L2 F2 D R' F R2 F' D B' R' D' U2 L'
12. DNF L2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U' L2 B' F2 U R D' U B2 R B' L U'


----------



## TDM (Apr 6, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> Just did another average of 12... I've noticed the beginnings seem to go a lot better than the ends. I think my brain needs time to rest between solves:
> 
> 1. 2:24.00 R2 D' L2 D B2 L2 U' L2 U B2 R2 F L2 D' F' L' D' F2 U2 F L U
> 2. DNF U L2 U' F2 D' B2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 B L U2 R' U2 B' D' B R F
> ...


I also find it harder to concentrate on BLD for a long time. I can usually go 3-5 solves before I have to take a break for a few minutes. After that, I start to remember previous memos and not my current one, and I DNF a lot more. You might find you get better results if you do your Ao12 in three or four groups.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 7, 2015)

BLD Solves today:

1. DNF U2 F2 D2 U' F2 L2 U R2 U' R2 F2 L' U' R' B R U2 R D F' L
2. DNF F2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 U' B F2 U' L2 F2 U2 L D' U2
3. *3:56.82 * F2 R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 D F2 L2 B' R B' D2 F' D2 F R' U L'
4. DNF D' L2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 B F' D' F2 U2 L' D2 R' F' D2 L'
5. *4:50.98* R2 B2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 F' R U F' R' F2 D B U L'
6. *2:23.30* B2 F2 D L2 U F2 D' B2 R2 F2 U R F' U' L' F D L' F2 R' U2 R2
7. DNF B2 U L2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U R' U2 F' U' L2 F2 U B2
8. DNF R2 U L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D R2 D2 B' F' U' L' B F2 L F U2 R U'
9. DNF F2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 U B2 U' F' L U R D2 B2 D' F L U2
10. DNF F2 U B2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 U' L B' U B2 D F' R' L' U L2
11. *4:56.30* U2 R2 U F2 D' R2 F2 R2 L2 F2 R B' L2 U2 L2 D' U F R' L2
12. DNF D' B2 F2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' F' L' U L B' R' U' B2 U' R U2
13. *2:36.66* U' F2 U' R2 D2 U' R2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R' D2 U R2 D R' B2 F' D2 L U'
14. DNF F2 D2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 B R' B F' U R' U' R2 D' L U
15. DNF U' F2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 D R2 U2 L2 B D2 F2 L D' B2 U' F2 U'
16. DNF L2 B2 U L2 D' R2 F2 D B2 D2 F' U' R U2 F2 L2 B
17. DNF D' L2 D' B2 D F2 U' R2 D B2 F2 L D2 F U2 R F' D L' F' L'
18. DNF U L2 U' R2 D L2 D' L2 U L2 B2 L' B U F2 L' U B U L' U
19. DNF U B2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 U R' D B2 U' B' L B' D' L2 F2
20. *4:38.43* B2 F2 D R2 L2 D R2 U' R2 F2 R L B L F R2 D U2 L2 B U
21. DNF R2 F2 U' R2 L2 B2 U F2 U F2 D2 R U L' F R2 L2 U' B F2 D2
22. DNF L2 F2 L2 D' B2 U B2 U' R2 D B2 L' U' L2 B2 U B' U2 R F2 D U'
23. DNF F2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B' L D' R2 B R2 F' R' F D' U'
24. DNF D' F2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U L2 F2 D' B' D' L' U' F L2 D2 F' R F2 U'
25. DNF D' R2 U B2 D B2 U' R2 U2 L2 U2 F' R' U2 R2 D2 U R2 U2 F R' L'

3 successes out of the first 6, then 3 successes out of the next 19 

I am proud that I did 25 BLD solves though. I'm getting fast enough that I can do a lot of solves in a session.

Also had my PB Ao5 for normal solving:

(13.20), (15.32), 14.94, 13.91, 14.25 = *14.37*


----------



## TDM (Apr 7, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> BLD Solves today:
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


Oh wow, that's a big session. Have you tried multi yet?
Also, congrats on the PB, sub-15!


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 9, 2015)

TDM said:


> Oh wow, that's a big session. Have you tried multi yet?
> Also, congrats on the PB, sub-15!



Thanks. I haven't tried any multi. Some things are gonna be seriously changing after this competition though...

I'm a little scared to even announce one of those things.


----------



## Berd (Apr 9, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> Thanks. I haven't tried any multi. Some things are gonna be seriously changing after this competition though...
> 
> I'm a little scared to even announce one of those things.


You're. ... pregnant!?


----------



## PJKCuber (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm going to start BLD too now.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 9, 2015)

Here's the results from the last two days of practice:


146	4/8/2015 22:36	02:18.7	*DNF* U L2 U' B2 U2 L2 U L2 U' B2 U' R B D' L B' U' F' R' B' F D2
147	4/8/2015 22:39	02:59.8	*DNF* R2 D' F2 D' B2 D2 U' F2 L2 D F2 L' B' R2 L' D L U2 F2 D R
148	4/8/2015 22:43	02:22.7	*DNF* D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 D' B L' B' R' D' L D2 L' U2 B
149	4/8/2015 22:46	03:19.7	*DNF* F2 D' R2 B2 D' U' R2 U' L2 B2 U B U R2 F' L' D' U R D2 L' D'
150	4/8/2015 22:50	03:34.3	*DNF* F2 D U L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 U' R' F U B2 L D B2 F' L' B D'
151	4/8/2015 23:17	03:10.6 B2 U L2 D R2 L2 B2 D' U2 F2 U L' R2 U' B' F' D R2 B' L' D2 U2
152	4/8/2015 23:25	02:36.6	*DNF* U' B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U L2 U L2 D2 B' R2 F R' U2 B L' D B2 R2 L'
153	4/8/2015 23:29	03:06.4	*DNF* R2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 B D' U2 L F' D2 R B2 U2 F'
154	4/8/2015 23:33	07:04.0	*DNF* D' F2 D' B2 D' L2 U F2 U' B2 U2 L B2 R' F2 D2 F D F2 D B
155	4/8/2015 23:41	02:30.7 D R2 U F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 U' R2 F R D R' L2 U' B D2 R2 U'

156	4/9/2015 19:14	03:45.8	*DNF* R2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 D B2 D L F R B' L F' L' U B' U2
157	4/9/2015 19:31	03:47.9	*DNF* L2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 U2 B D2 F' D' R L' U2 B R2 U' R2
158	4/9/2015 19:36	03:26.3	DNF	U2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U F2 D L2 U2 B U' L' B2 D2 L2 F D L F
159	4/9/2015 19:40	02:50.5 U B2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 U' L' F D L' B R2 D2 R' F2 R
160	4/9/2015 19:43	03:50.6	*DNF* F2 L2 B2 U B2 D F2 D B2 U' R' D' L' U' F' R B D B2 U2 R
161	4/9/2015 20:17	03:25.3	*DNF* L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F D U2 B2 R L2 U' F' U2
162	4/9/2015 20:23	03:14.0	*DNF* D2 R2 D' F2 D B2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U L D2 R' B' D B2 U L2 B2 L U'
163	4/9/2015 20:30	01:57.9	*DNF* B2 F2 D U B2 F2 U F2 U' L2 B2 R' L2 D B' F2 U' B U' B D'
164	4/9/2015 20:35	02:10.1	*DNF* U R2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 D U' L' F D2 B' D R U2 R2 B' U2
165	4/9/2015 20:38	02:40.1	*DNF* D L2 D L2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L' D U2 L' F U2 R D U B
166	4/9/2015 20:49	02:56.1 D B2 D2 L2 U' F2 U L2 B2 L2 U2 F' L' F' U R F U2 F2 L F' U2
167	4/9/2015 20:53	02:46.2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 U' L F' U B2 R2 F U' F' R' D2
168	4/9/2015 20:56	06:56.9	*DNF* U L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 B F' D' L2 F' D R2 L U2 L'
169	4/9/2015 21:04	02:13.8	*DNF* B2 D2 F2 D F2 D R2 D' R2 U R' D' F D2 F D R D2 L' D2
170	4/9/2015 21:07	03:45.1	*DNF* R2 U' B2 D L2 U' L2 U' F2 D' F2 R' B2 U L B D' U2 R U B L
171	4/9/2015 22:08	02:56.5 U2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 L B' D' R2 F' D2 U' R U B
172	4/9/2015 22:31	02:49.7	*DNF* R2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 D' U' L' B' R U' B F' D2 B2 F' D2 U2
173	4/9/2015 22:43	02:57.1 B2 R2 B2 F2 D R2 L2 F2 D2 U L2 B' D' L2 F' L' U F2 R' B2 L
174	4/9/2015 22:47	03:22.9 D2 R2 U B2 L2 U L2 D B2 L2 U' R U F2 R' B R' F L' B2 L'
175	4/9/2015 22:53	03:09.2 U F2 D' U2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 F U L B U F D B2 F2 U2
176	4/9/2015 23:35	03:37.9 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D F2 R2 D R D L' D2 B2 U' F D B' L' U
177	4/9/2015 23:43	03:06.4 R2 U L2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 U R' B2 U2 F2 L' B D' R2 L2 U'
178	4/9/2015 23:47	03:18.9 R2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U L2 D U F' L D2 R F' L' U F2 R' U'
179	4/9/2015 23:53	02:55.6 U L2 D' L2 D' F2 D' R2 U F2 R' F' U' L B2 U' B2 F U' F U'
180	4/9/2015 23:57	02:16.6 D2 R2 U F2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 D' F' U L D F' R2 B2 R' U' L B U'


I got on quite a hot streak at the end of today, getting 9 out of 10 solves.... before that I was 3 out of 15... I don't understand this streakiness, I need to figure out how to get my mind in the right place for blind solving.


----------



## TDM (Apr 9, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> I got on quite a hot streak at the end of today, getting 9 out of 10 solves.... before that I was 3 out of 15... I don't understand this streakiness, I need to figure out how to get my mind in the right place for blind solving.


That's very impressive... I wish my accuracy was like that. Ao12 next?


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 11, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> Wow, lofty goals...
> 
> My hope is to break my 3x3 PB Ao5 and Single, and complete one damn 3BLD solve, lol.



Got them all!


----------



## Berd (Apr 11, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> Got them all!


Yes! What was the 3bld time!?


----------



## TDM (Apr 11, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> Got them all!


Congrats!


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm going to keep adding new comm algs as I go. I might develop this into a video series later. I'm only going to post letter pairs (rather than targets) because I can't be bothered right now, so if you don't use UBL buffer and A-X lettering, it probably won't help, but it's mainly for my own reference anyway.

*Learn Corner Comms with Me: Part 1- D Interchange Pure Comms*

R' U R (*T* Targets)
_[R' U R, D] = TP
[D, R ' U R] = PT_
[R' U R, D'] = TH
[D', R ' U R] = HT
[R' U R, D2] = TL
[D2, R ' U R] = LT

y: L U' L' (*G* Targets)
[y: L U' L', D] = GS
[y: D, L U' L'] = SG
_[y: L U' L', D'] = GK
[y: D', L U' L'] = KG_
[y: L U' L', D2] = GO
[y: D2, L U' L'] = OG

R U2 R' (*K* Targets)
_[R U2 R', D] = KG
[D, R U2 R'] = GK_
[R U2 R', D'] = KO
[D', R U2 R'] = OK
[R U2 R', D2] = KS
[D2, R U2 R'] = SK

y L' U2 L (*P* Targets)
[y: L' U2 L, D] = PL
[y: D, L' U2 L] = LP
_[y: L' U2 L, D'] = PT
[y: D', L' U2 L] = TP_
[y: L' U2 L, D2] = PH
[y: D2, L' U2 L] = HP

_redundant, pick your favorite_

Cases covered: *20*


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 13, 2015)

BLD Results 4/13/15:

Rubik's cube blindfolded
Apr 13, 2015 9:13:50 PM - 11:58:53 PM

Mean: DNF
Average: DNF
Best time: 2:34.08
Median: DNF
Worst time: DNF
Standard deviation: 48.10

Best average of 5: 4:20.92
12-16 - 3:49.70 (3:06.71) 3:48.95 (DNF) 5:24.10

Best average of 12: DNF
9-20 - DNF DNF DNF 3:49.70 (3:06.71) 3:48.95 DNF 5:24.10 4:31.52 DNF DNF (DNF)

1. DNF B2 D L2 D L2 U' L2 D2 R2 D' F2 R D' L2 B' D2 R' U' L U F2
2. 3:42.89 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 D2 U' R2 F' L2 D' B F R F U' R' D
3. 2:34.08 F2 U' B2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 B' U2 R D2 B2 R L2 U B2 U
4. 3:03.43 U' F2 R2 U' F2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 U' L' F2 D' F U F' U' R' F' L U
5. DNF B2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D B2 F2 D B R2 F' R' L' U F L2 B2 L' U2
6. DNF U F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' F U2 B' U' R B' L F' R L' U2
7. DNF B2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' L D' B' F R D B' F2 L' F
8. 3:19.75 D' R2 U' R2 U F2 L2 B2 U L2 D L' B U2 L2 B D U R L F' D2
9. DNF D' B2 U L2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 U R' U2 F' R2 D L' B' D2 U2 L' U2
10. DNF R2 D B2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' R' D' L2 U R' F' L B2 U' R2 U'
11. DNF L2 U L2 B2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L B D' R B' D F U' R' B2 U2
12. 3:49.70 B2 L2 U R2 U L2 D R2 B2 D' R2 B' U B' L' D' F D' U R L' U2
13. 3:06.71 D' B2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 U R L B D' R F D' U B' U
14. 3:48.95 U' F2 R2 D R2 U L2 D' R2 D2 L2 B U2 F L2 D2 U2 L' U' B' U2
15. DNF F2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U' F' D2 B' F2 R' F' D' F U2 B' U2
16. 5:24.10 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 F R' U' B2 D' B R B2 U L'
17. 4:31.52 U' B2 U2 B2 U F2 U L2 U' B2 U' R' U' R2 B2 F2 R' F U' R' L2
18. DNF U F2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 U F2 R L F L' D' R2 F2 U B2 D'
19. DNF U' B2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 B' R U2 F' R B' U L' F2 D2
20. DNF R2 D2 U B2 D' U2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 F' U2 F2 R' B U' B2 L F' R' U


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 14, 2015)

BLD Results 4/14/15:

Serious Accuracy today! It started off terribly with two DNFs, then something pretty magical happened:

Rubik's cube blindfolded
Apr 14, 2015 10:19:40 PM - 11:56:17 PM

Mean: DNF
Average: DNF
Best time: 1:58.13
Median: 3:11.44
Worst time: DNF
Standard deviation: 35.94

Best average of 5: 2:53.03
5-9 - (2:05.64) (4:01.59) 2:18.62 3:40.96 2:39.50

Best average of 12: 2:58.97
5-16 - 2:05.64 4:01.59 2:18.62 3:40.96 2:39.50 (DNF) 2:51.73 3:23.68 2:38.22 3:26.05 (1:58.13) 2:43.69

1. * DNF * R2 U' L2 D' B2 D L2 B2 D' L2 D' F L B' R D' U' B2 L' D' R2 L'
2. * DNF* B2 F2 U F2 U R2 U B2 F2 D2 U' R U B2 L U' L' F' R2 U' R2
3. 2:59.20 U B2 D' B2 U B2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 F' L2 D2 U R' F' D' U' B R' U2
4. 3:49.25 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 D' L2 D B2 D B' D L F R F' D2 U' B U2 L'
5. 2:05.64 D2 B2 D R2 B2 F2 D' R2 F2 D L' B2 D2 U' B' D U' B' U2 F2
6. 4:01.59 U' B2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 L R2 U' R B2 F' D U2 B2 L B'
7. 2:18.62 R2 F2 D F2 R2 L2 U R2 D' B2 U' F R B2 L' B' D' L2 F U L' D2
8. 3:40.96 L2 D R2 B2 D B2 R2 L2 U L2 U' B D2 U L' F2 U' F2 L2 F' R D2
9. 2:39.50 B2 D U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 B D R2 L' B2 D2 B U' F D L'
10. *DNF* D L2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 U L R2 D B F R2 D' F U2 F'
11. 2:51.73 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 D R2 U' L' B L2 U B L' U R L2 F' L' U'
12. 3:23.68 U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 U R' F2 D2 B' R2 L' B' U' R2 F
13. 2:38.22 R2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 U R U F' R D B2 R' F' R2 B' U2
14. 3:26.05 R2 B2 L2 D2 U R2 D R2 F2 D2 L D' U2 L B' F L B2 D R2
15. 1:58.13 U B2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 R B' R L' U L' B2 D F' L2
16. 2:43.69 D L2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 R D' F L U B D2 U2 B L
17. 3:38.69 B2 R2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' B F' U' F2 R D2 B' L' U2 F' L2
18. *DNF * R2 L2 D B2 F2 D F2 D F2 U2 B U' R' F D B U2 R L' F2 D'
19. 2:50.34 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 L2 D2 B' L' B2 R D2 B2 L2 D' B' R U'
20. 2:44.94 U L2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 U R' L2 B U F' R2 F' L U2 R'

Another cool thing is happening... I'm actually having fun doing BLD! It's like OH, when I started, it sucked. My pinky didn't do what I wanted it to do, and I didn't know anything about CFOP. Now I do decently well at OH and actually have fun. Same thing is happening here. Practice was a chore. Made my brain hurt, sapped my energy, and constantly bombarded me with failure. Now I feel like I can bounce back from failure fairly well. I feel a lot of it has to do with the competition success. BLD is so mental, that having a positive state of mind is essential for success. Also, I feel like I'm doing better at clearing my mind out, though a few times i started getting foggy and had to take a break. Overall, couldn't be happier with this session, and 20 solves a day seems like a good amount to practice.


----------



## TDM (Apr 14, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> BLD Results 4/14/15:
> 
> Serious Accuracy today! It started off terribly with two DNFs, then something pretty magical happened:
> 
> ...


Oh wow, that's incredible. 89% accuracy after the first two solves. And I'm just happy that I got my third ever Mo3 at the weekend 

It's good that BLD is starting to become easier and easier for you now. Keep going!


----------



## Berd (Apr 14, 2015)

Keep going you tank!


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 15, 2015)

BLD Results 4/15/15:

Wow, I did 37 solves today. I went for speed rather than accuracy (which shows in the results) I completed 15/37. I was gonna try to push for 50, but my brain turned to mush by the end.

258	Apr 15, 2015 10:21:51 PM	04:45.40	*DNF* U2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R B R' F L' B L2 D R2 L2
257	Apr 15, 2015 10:19:38 PM	01:52.40 F2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B' D2 L' F D R' L B' U' B D2
256	Apr 15, 2015 10:16:06 PM	03:09.94 F2 D' U2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 L' D2 L2 B U2 R2 L' B R' B2
255	Apr 15, 2015 10:13:13 PM	02:35.14 D' F2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 L B L2 D F U L' U' B D' U'
254	Apr 15, 2015 10:10:30 PM	01:41.60	*DNF* D U L2 D F2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 R2 F' L' U R2 F R D' L2 F' R2 F'
253	Apr 15, 2015 10:07:50 PM	01:41.94	*DNF* U' R2 U' R2 F2 D B2 D2 L2 U B2 L F L U' R B F R B' U
252	Apr 15, 2015 10:05:45 PM	01:46.11 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U F2 D R2 U F D B' U B' D B2 L F2 L U2
251	Apr 15, 2015 10:02:35 PM	02:10.66 L2 D' L2 U R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D F' R' B' F2 D R' B U B
250	Apr 15, 2015 9:59:45 PM	02:26.24	*DNF* D2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R' F' L' F2 D U2 F L2 F' U'
249	Apr 15, 2015 9:55:52 PM	03:26.89	*DNF* U L2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' L F R2 D' U2 R U F U' R2
248	Apr 15, 2015 9:52:21 PM	03:13.60 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 D' F2 L' D2 B D R' F' L U B2 U2
247	Apr 15, 2015 9:49:14 PM	02:35.05 U R2 D2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 F' U L' D' R L2 D L B' D2 B2
246	Apr 15, 2015 9:46:56 PM	01:54.59 D L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 U B R' L F U2 L U B' D'
245	Apr 15, 2015 9:44:35 PM	01:47.85 U B2 D R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' R2 B' D' U2 L D2 U2 B' D R2 B' U
244	Apr 15, 2015 9:41:24 PM	02:03.16	*DNF* D R2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 L2 U2 B' D2 B' U' R2 L U B F' R'
243	Apr 15, 2015 9:38:24 PM	01:40.15	*DNF* U F2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 U' B2 D' B R L B D2 B2 D B2 L' D2
242	Apr 15, 2015 9:35:58 PM	01:48.04	*DNF* B2 R2 U2 L2 D U2 R2 B2 D2 U' F2 L B2 F' U' B D' R B L' B U'
241	Apr 15, 2015 9:32:34 PM	02:37.07	*DNF* D2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 D R2 D' R2 U' L U' B R2 L U' B U L U2
240	Apr 15, 2015 9:30:30 PM	01:42.99 U' R2 U' F2 D B2 L2 U' R2 F2 L' U' L2 B' L2 B D' R L B'
239	Apr 15, 2015 9:28:54 PM	00:44.34	*DNF* R2 U' F2 U F2 D R2 L2 U' R2 U2 R L2 F U' R2 L' F' U2 F' L2 U'
238	Apr 15, 2015 9:26:08 PM	01:46.84	*DNF* R2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 D' U' L U2 B L' B' D2 F L' B' F2 U2
237	Apr 15, 2015 9:23:39 PM	02:08.99 R2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 U' R2 D2 R B' U F2 D L2 F U R' D' U'
236	Apr 15, 2015 9:18:50 PM	03:52.88	*DNF* B2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 U L2 D U' R U2 B R B F2 D' R L' U
235	Apr 15, 2015 9:16:38 PM	01:46.44	*DNF* L2 D2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 R' L' B D' L F' D2 R' D' F
234	Apr 15, 2015 9:14:19 PM	01:30.59	*DNF* U L2 B2 D2 U B2 R2 L2 D B2 L2 B D F R L D' U2 F D2 L2 U2
233	Apr 15, 2015 9:09:37 PM	04:00.95	*DNF* B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 U F2 U2 L2 F' L2 B2 U B R' D2 B2 U2 L2
232	Apr 15, 2015 9:06:39 PM	02:17.98	*DNF* F2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U F2 U' F R D2 B2 R D2 U' F' L' D'
231	Apr 15, 2015 9:03:51 PM	01:47.34	*DNF* L2 D F2 D' R2 D' B2 U' R2 L2 U2 R' F U R' F' L D' B2 L' D2
230	Apr 15, 2015 9:01:00 PM	02:06.59	*DNF* F2 D U2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 L2 D L' U2 F D R L' D2 F' R L2
229	Apr 15, 2015 8:56:59 PM	03:36.71 R2 L2 D' R2 D2 U' L2 B2 U B2 U B R B U' B' D' L B' D' R U2
228	Apr 15, 2015 8:53:34 PM	02:55.63	*DNF* U B2 D2 U F2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 R2 F L' B' F2 D' F D R' D2 R'
227	Apr 15, 2015 8:50:23 PM	02:39.10	*DNF* B2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 D U2 R2 F2 U' L' D B U F R L U' F' U
226	Apr 15, 2015 8:47:19 PM	02:37.49 F2 D R2 L2 U F2 U' B2 D2 L2 U R' U' R2 F2 L' B' D' F D' L2 U'
225	Apr 15, 2015 8:44:10 PM	01:52.81	*DNF* D' L2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' L' F D' B' D' L U' R L D2
224	Apr 15, 2015 8:41:40 PM	02:06.34 D U B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 L B' D' F2 R2 B' U2 L' F2
223	Apr 15, 2015 8:38:05 PM	03:11.36 R2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' R' D2 B' F2 D' F D' L' D2 B2 U'
222	Apr 15, 2015 8:34:08 PM	03:32.36 D2 F2 U R2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 R' U L2 D' L' B F2 R U2 B2 U'
221	Apr 15, 2015 8:02:53 AM	03:01.52	*DNF* R2 U B2 L2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 R2 U B' L2 D R B R2 B2 L F' L' U'


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 16, 2015)

*Learn Corner Comms with Me: Part 2- R Interchange Pure Comms*
(changing the format a bit so it's easier for me to javascript code these for a web site)

F' L F (J Targets)
_JV, [F' L F, R]
VJ, [R, F' L F]_
JB, [F' L F, R']
BJ, [R', F' L F]
JT, [F' L F, R2]
TJ, [R2, F' L F]

D L' D' (O Targets)
ON, [D L' D', R]
NO, [R', D L' D']
_OP, [D L' D', R']
PO, [R', D L' D']_
OM, [D L' D', R2]
MO, [R2, D L' D']

F L2 F' (P Targets)
_PO, [F L2 F', R]
OP, [R, F L2 F']_
PM, [F L2 F', R']
MP, [R', F L2 F']
PN, [F L2 F', R2]
NP, [R2, F L2 F']

D' L2 D (V Targets)
VT, [D' L2 D, R]
TV, [R, D' L2 D]
_VJ, [D' L2 D, R']
JV, [R', D' L2 D]_
UB, [D' L2 D, R2]
BU, [R2, D' L2 D]

_Redundant algs, pick whichever you like better._

Total: *40 Algs*


----------



## h2f (Apr 16, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> *Learn Corner Comms with Me: Part 2- R Interchange Pure Comms]*


*

Ok I'll join you. I know comms with UBL buffer and all going through RFD corner (RFD, FDR, DFR). But I think I need more methodical practice and drilling. For example [F' L F, R (R' or R2)] I didnt use. [D' L2 D, R] I am doing with rotation z and I haven't been aware it is D' L2 D comm. Etc...*


----------



## PJKCuber (Apr 16, 2015)

Aren't you supposed to be sub 1:30 before comms?


----------



## Berd (Apr 16, 2015)

PJKCuber said:


> Aren't you supposed to be sub 1:30 before comms?


Erm no!?


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 16, 2015)

PJKCuber said:


> Aren't you supposed to be sub 1:30 before comms?


The idea is that if you're sup 1:30, the issue is more likely memo and recall, which is much easier to fix and practice than learning comms. But at the same time, comms can't hurt


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 16, 2015)

h2f said:


> Ok I'll join you. I know comms with UBL buffer and all going through RFD corner (RFD, FDR, DFR). But I think I need more methodical practice and drilling. For example [F' L F, R (R' or R2)] I didnt use. [D' L2 D, R] I am doing with rotation z and I haven't been aware it is D' L2 D comm. Etc...



They won't all go through that piece (I don't think). But yeah, join me and drill the ones I put up 

EDIT: Last night, I crashed out really early (like 6PM). I woke up at 3:30am, and decided to do some blind solves. I'm noticing when I can't get my mind in the right place, the accuracy is horrible. I started taking a break between solves to read something from here or reddit, and then do a solve. It really helps:

4/16/15 BLD Results (late):

Rubik's cube blindfolded
Apr 17, 2015 3:19:04 AM - 4:29:27 AM

Mean: DNF
Average: DNF
Best time: 2:16.47
Median: DNF
Worst time: DNF
Standard deviation: 12.73

Best average of 5: 2:46.24
11-15 - 2:38.72 2:53.48 (2:30.98) 2:46.53 (2:56.52)

Best average of 12: DNF
4-15 - DNF DNF DNF DNF DNF DNF (DNF) 2:38.72 2:53.48 (2:30.98) 2:46.53 2:56.52

1. 2:16.47 U2 B2 U' L2 D U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F L' B2 L B' L2 D' B U L U2
2. *DNF* U' R2 U' R2 D L2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 B' U R2 D' B' D F' R B2 L
3. 2:39.03 B2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 U F2 U R2 F2 R B' L B2 R' D' B' R' F' D2 U2
4. * DNF * U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 D B' L2 D' U' B U2 L' U B2 D U'
5. *DNF* B2 D F2 D2 R2 L2 D' R2 L2 B2 U' L D2 B' R2 D B F' U B2 D2 U'
6. * DNF* D' F2 D' F2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 L' B R2 U R' U2 R' U' B' U2
7. *DNF* F2 U' F2 U' B2 D F2 L2 U L2 D2 F U2 R L' F' D' R' F2 D' L' D2
8. *DNF * U B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 B' L F2 R2 B2 L B' R U2
9. * DNF* U R2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 L B2 R' U B F U' B' L2 F R2
10. * DNF* D' R2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 D F2 L B L' D F' R B' U' F D2 L'
11. 2:38.72 D F2 D L2 U R2 U2 F2 D B2 U B R D' R' F2 D' L D2 U' B U'
12. 2:53.48 D B2 U F2 D R2 U B2 R2 U2 R B U' L B R2 B' F2 R2 F U2
13. 2:30.98 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 U' L2 B R' B' L' U R' U2 R D F' D' U2
14. 2:46.53 L2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 D U L D' F D2 U R' U2 B F' L'
15. 2:56.52 U' B2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 D R2 L2 D' L F R2 L' D U R' D F D


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 17, 2015)

*Learn Corner Comms with Me: Part 3- F Interchange Pure Comms*

D' B D (*L* Targets)
LK, [D' B D ,F]
KL, [F, D' B D]
_LI, [D' B D ,F']
IL, [F', D' B D]_
JK, [D' B D ,F2]
KJ, [F2, D' B D]

R B' R' (*M* Targets) _really easy to execute with an x'_
MD, [R B' R', F]
DM, [F, R B' R'] 
MV, [R B' R', F']
VM, [F', R B' R'] 
MG, [R B' R', F2] 
GM, [F2, R B' R'] 

R' B2 R (*K* Targets)
KJ, [R' B2 R, F]
JK, [F, R' B2 R]
KL, [R' B2 R, F']
LK, [F', R' B2 R]
_KI, [R' B2 R, F2]
IK, [F2, R' B2 R]_

D B2 D' (*V* Targets)
_VM, [D B2 D', F]
MV, [F, D B2 D']_
VG, [D B2 D', F']
GV, [F', D B2 D']
VD, [D B2 D', F2]
DV, [F2, D B2 D']


_redundant, pick your favorite_

Cases covered: *60*

Hey, we're over 10% of the way done


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 18, 2015)

Rubik's cube blindfolded
*Apr 18, 2015 *1:13:06 PM - 2:38:28 PM

Mean: DNF
Average: DNF
Best time: 2:17.99
Median: 3:38.12
Worst time: DNF
Standard deviation: 26.27

Best average of 5: 2:58.30
5-9 - 3:37.38 (2:17.99) 2:38.14 (DNF) 2:39.37

Best average of 12: DNF
7-18 - 2:38.14 DNF 2:39.37 DNF 3:01.56 DNF DNF DNF DNF (2:29.57) (DNF) 3:38.85

1. 2:51.81 L2 U' R2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 B F2 U' R F' D' L' B' R F2 D2
2. 2:29.71 R2 D U L2 U' F2 R2 L2 F2 L2 U' L' D B2 D' B2 R D' L2 U
3. *DNF* R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D F2 U' R2 U2 B2 L' B R' D' F2 U' L' F2 R2 L2 U2
4. 2:58.75 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' R' U' B F L' D' R D2 R' D2 U'
5. 3:37.38 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' U2 B2 D' F2 L B' R D2 F U' B F' U L
6. 2:17.99 U' B2 U2 R2 D R2 D' B2 U2 R2 B R D B2 R' D2 F U' B R' U'
7. 2:38.14 L2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 B' D R2 F' U' B' R' F2 L2 U'
8. *DNF* U L2 B2 F2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' F2 U L R2 B R L2 U B' F2 L F'
9. 2:39.37 R2 L2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 F L2 D2 L' B R U' L' B2 L2 U2
10. *DNF* U F2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D L2 B U L D F' U' L B' D2 L'
11. 3:01.56 U R2 D R2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 L2 B R' D' B2 R D' R2 B D F' D
12. *DNF* R2 F2 D R2 U' B2 U B2 F2 R2 U R B' D2 U B R D B' L' B2 U'
13. *DNF* U' F2 D R2 D F2 D' F2 R2 D' U B U L D B2 F L2 B L F2 U2
14. * DNF* D F2 L2 D F2 U' L2 F2 D2 U' F2 L D' B' F2 U R2 L F D2
15. *DNF* U B2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 D R2 F2 U' F D U2 L' D' U2 B R' U B2 U
16. 2:29.57 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 D' R' U' R' F' R B D' B2 R B2
17. *DNF* L2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 F' U F' U' R2 L F' D U2
18. 3:38.85 R2 B2 D F2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 D L' D B F D2 F2 L' F' D R2 U2


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 20, 2015)

Rubik's cube blindfolded
*Apr 20, 2015* 8:09:08 PM - 8:47:44 PM

Mean: DNF
Average: DNF
Best time: 1:45.36
Median: 3:07.06
Worst time: DNF
Standard deviation: 48.22

Best average of 5: 2:21.73
5-9 - 1:54.81 (1:45.36) (DNF) 2:56.75 2:13.64

1. *DNF* R2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 B' D2 F2 R F L B2 R L2 D
2. 3:59.44 F2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 D' U' B2 R2 D' F' B2 L2 D R B2 D2 U B L' D
3. 3:53.96 F2 R2 L2 U' L2 U F2 U B2 U R2 F' R2 L2 D' F' D' L' U L2 F' U'
4. 2:31.16 R2 D' B2 D B2 R2 B2 F2 D U2 B2 L D' B U R U F2 L2 F L2 D'
5. 1:54.81 D L2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 D B2 F2 D F' D B U L B F' U F2 U'
6. 1:45.36 B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 U R2 B2 L' U' B' R' L' F2 D' L U B
7. * DNF * R2 F2 D F2 U B2 F2 R2 U R F' D' L' B2 F2 D B' L' U
8. 2:56.75 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B' L' F2 U R2 L' D2 F2 D' F U2
9. 2:13.64 R2 D L2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U2 B' U' F' D R L' D R2 U' B2
10. 3:17.37 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B L' U2 R B F2 U' F R' B D

Still practicing, but feeling a little burnt out, so taking it easy.


----------



## h2f (Apr 20, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> They won't all go through that piece (I don't think).



I meant I know every comm (or setup + comm) with every target and every sticker in corner DFR.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 20, 2015)

h2f said:


> I meant I know every comm (or setup + comm) with every target and every sticker in corner DFR.



Oooh, I see, yeah, my first three covered all those. Time to start adding some more.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 21, 2015)

*Learn Corner Comms with Me: Part 4- U Interchange Pure Comms (1/4)*


L' D L (*O* Targets)
DO, [L' D L, U]
OD, [U, L' D L]
BO, [L' D L, U]
OB, [U, L' D L]
CO, [L' D L, U]
OC, [U, L' D L]

L' D L (*H* Targets)
DH, [L' D L, U]
HD, [U, L' D' L]
BH, [L' D' L, U]
HB, [U, L' D' L]
CH, [L' D' L, U]
HC, [U, L' D' L]

L' D2 L (*K* Targets)
DK, [L' D2 L, U]
KD, [U, L' D2 L]
BK, [L' D2 L, U]
KB, [U, L' D2 L]
CK, [L' D2 L, U]
KC, [U, L' D2 L]


Cases covered today: *18*

Total Cases covered: *78*

Hmm, this is getting interesting, and I'm starting to notice patterns. I'm splitting this into two parts because I think I'll have 18 more cases to cover, so I don't want to add those with this. I think the two remaining faces L and B will also have 36 algs each.


----------



## FailCuber (May 7, 2015)

I saw that you registered the 일산 comp. as always, what are your goals?
Mine are 3x3 sub 13 avg 4x4 sub 1 avg 2x2 sub 4.5 avg bld 1 success OH sub 40 avg skewb sub 8 pyra idc 
Also where did you learn corner comms? and can you tell me what it is?
EDIT: oh wait i just saw your learn comms with me.


----------



## h2f (May 11, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> *Learn Corner Comms with Me: Part 4- U Interchange Pure Comms (1/4)*
> 
> 
> L' D L (*O* Targets)
> ...



Shouldnt it be D' in first or second comm? (I dont know the letter scheme you use). And yaeh, patterns are intresting.


----------



## FailCuber (Sep 9, 2015)

Are you coming ? https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=KoreanKAISTstyle2015
Here are my goals : 3x3 Sub 12 Avg and Sub 10 single Go to finals
5x5 : Sub 2:30 avg
FMC : Sub 45 idk
Pyra : Sub 10 avg
Skewb : Come second sub 5 avg
Square 1 : Learn how to solve one.


----------



## DeeDubb (Nov 27, 2015)

Been away from this for a long time. I was playing with CFOP, OH, and BLD, so Roux sort of went on the back burner and so did my progress. Also, life got a little hectic as I moved and changed jobs. I've been trying to focus a bit more the past couple of months, and starting to break through my old times. Got a 17.71 Ao100 today, with some close calls on my other PBs (had an 11.8 single). Hoping if I keep working on it, I'll knock out some of those PBs. There's a competition in about a month. Hopefully I'll break my current comp PBs. Just gotta stick with it. I also need to get back into BLD, but I'm just not motivated. One thing at a time, I guess.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 27, 2015)

Welcome back. Glad you haven't lost your speed. 

I'm still using your audio pairs system.

Are you still in Korea?


----------



## TDM (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi, welcome back! Congrats on the new PB.


----------



## DeeDubb (Nov 29, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> Welcome back. Glad you haven't lost your speed.
> 
> I'm still using your audio pairs system.
> 
> Are you still in Korea?



Yeah. Still in Korea for another 9 months or so. Glad my linguistics degree came in handy for something. How's your BLD going?


----------



## DeeDubb (Dec 4, 2015)

Sub 10 PB! FB Skip was nice.

1. 9.83 B2 R2 F L2 R2 F R2 U2 F' R2 B2 L D L2 B U2 L' B D2 F2 
y
U' R' U2 R' U' Rw' U' R2 U' M' R' U Rw
(U) L' U2 y R U2 R' U2 R' U2 y' Lw
U M' U M U' M U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U2 M2
37 STM/3.76 TPS


----------



## DeeDubb (Dec 5, 2015)

Tripled up on the new PBs.

Ao5: 13.90
Ao12: 15.15
Ao100: 16.91



Spoiler



Mean: 16.94
Average: 16.91
Best time: 11.64
Median: 16.61
Worst time: 24.85
Standard deviation: 2.41

Best average of 5: 13.90
68-72 - 13.01 (11.64) 14.93 13.76 (17.04)

Best average of 12: 15.15
87-98 - 15.12 14.34 15.71 (12.30) 14.70 (18.09) 16.26 15.61 16.90 15.48 12.79 14.58

1. 16.40 B2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' R' F U L' D' U' R2 B U L' U2
2. 14.45 D B2 D F2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 L B2 U B D B2 L' B2 L2 D U2
3. 16.07 D2 B2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 F L D' U R2 D L D' U' R' D'
4. 14.39 D F2 L2 F2 U B2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 B D' L F L U' L' U2 F2 R
5. 17.11 D2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 U R2 L2 D' R2 B' R' D F D F L' F2 D R2 U'
6. 15.37 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U R2 F2 D L2 D' R' D B' R2 D2 R2 F' R U2 F' U'
7. 13.41 B2 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 U B2 D U' L' B D' B' R' F R2 B' R2 D'
8. 15.35 D' F2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' L' B2 L2 D B R' L' B' L2 D F'
9. 14.61 D B2 R2 L2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 U F U L B2 D' B R F R U' R2
10. 16.40 D' R2 D' L2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 U' L2 F R D' F2 L2 B2 D2 B L B2 D2
11. 17.77 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' R' F D U2 R2 F2 L2 B D R2 L'
12. 24.85 U R2 F2 D2 B2 D F2 U' L2 B2 U' B D R' U' R2 L2 F D B F2 U'
13. 16.23 B2 D F2 L2 B2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 U2 R U' L F2 D' L2 F' R' F D' U
14. 18.10 D' B2 U R2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 F' R' B' U L D' U2 B2 L' D2 U
15. 23.03 L2 D L2 B2 L2 D' F2 D U2 F2 R2 F' L F2 R2 B' R2 F2 D2 L' B2
16. 16.14 U R2 U' F2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F U R2 L B' L2 F' U R' L' U2
17. 15.60 R2 D2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 B' D2 U' R' F' D' B U B' R D
18. 17.72 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' F' L D' B L B2 L D' R U
19. 15.88 F2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 D L2 B2 D' U B D' B2 L D' B D2 U' R' U
20. 19.20 U R2 F2 D R2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 U F U2 L' U B' R2 F R' L D U2
21. 17.31 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 U2 R B L' F U R' L2 U B2 F U
22. 17.52 L2 B2 U R2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D' B U R2 D' B2 U' B R F L U2
23. 17.47 B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 U' R B' U2 R B2 R' L U' L'
24. 15.45 R2 B2 L2 D2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 B' R' L F' R' L B' U2 B' U'
25. 20.24 U B2 R2 B2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 D2 U L' F2 R2 D' B F' D' F' U' F' U2
26. 21.52 D R2 F2 L2 U B2 D' F2 U B2 R2 F D B2 U' B' D' L' B' D B2 U2
27. 16.55 B2 D' B2 L2 D U2 R2 D F2 D2 F D' F' R U' B2 F' L' B2 R
28. 16.19 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R F U2 L' D U' R2 U2 F R'
29. 15.67 U2 B2 U' B2 U B2 U2 R2 D L2 U' R' B' F R' F' D U B2 F' L
30. 15.23 U' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 U B' F' D' F2 L D U R' L F2 U'
31. 17.20 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 D' F U B' U' R' U2 L' B L2 D' L2
32. 19.23 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 U F' B2 D' R L2 B D U2 B2 U2
33. 21.93 D B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 L2 F D' U' F' D2 L' F D' F2 D
34. 17.41 D' B2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 D B2 F2 U' L B U2 B' U F R2 D' B L'
35. 20.70 R2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 R U2 L D' B U F' R2 F L' U'
36. 16.15 B2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 B L F D' U2 L F2 L' U B
37. 19.38 R2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 U2 B2 D' U R' D' B' R B2 D' R' D2 U2 F2
38. 18.86 R2 L2 U' R2 U L2 U B2 L2 F2 D' R' B' R2 L2 B2 D B' D' R D2 U2
39. 16.02 D' B2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U L2 U' B' D L2 F' L D L U' L' D2
40. 17.91 D2 R2 B2 U B2 D' F2 U' B2 D' F' R2 D' R U B' U L F U2 R
41. 18.06 L2 B2 F2 U R2 D R2 U R2 F2 U2 B D F2 U2 R' L2 U F2 L' D
42. 17.07 L2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 D' U F2 R2 F R B U F L F' D F L' U'
43. 18.99 D2 R2 B2 D B2 D2 R2 U L2 D2 U2 L D2 B' R2 B D B U2 B' R2
44. 16.69 D F2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 L2 D R' U2 F' D U2 B R L2 B' F U
45. 19.16 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 U B2 U2 F' R B2 R2 B' R2 D2 U' R U' R
46. 16.45 B2 D F2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R' F2 L2 D' R L' U' B' F2
47. 17.80 D' F2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 B' D' F' R2 F' L2 U L' B2 U2
48. 22.69 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 U L F' U F R' D B2 L B' D2 U2
49. 15.13 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 U F2 U' L D2 F D2 U B U2 B L' B D'
50. 20.46 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 U L2 D' L' D2 U F' U' F' R' U' B L' U2
51. 20.19 R2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U R2 U B2 U' L' F' R2 F D' R F U B D2 R U2
52. 16.87 L2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 D' L2 D' L2 U L B L2 U R' D2 L2 D B D2
53. 18.26 F2 D2 B2 D U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U2 F' R' L' F' D' L F' L B D' U2
54. 15.32 D F2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B' R U2 L' B D F2 R D2 L2
55. 14.02 U2 R2 D B2 U' F2 D B2 R2 B2 D F' L U2 B L' U' R' F2 R
56. 17.28 D F2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U L B2 U L U2 L F L2 B' L2 U
57. 19.37 L2 B2 D2 L2 U R2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 R D' B2 F' L U2 B U' R2 B U'
58. 19.51 B2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 U R2 D2 F2 D2 L' F2 R D F' U2 B' D2 F D2 U'
59. 16.27 L2 F2 D U L2 D' B2 D F2 U R2 B U R D B' R' B2 D R' F2 U
60. 14.72 R2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 U R2 L2 B2 D2 F D2 L2 B L' F' L' U R B2
61. 21.66 R2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D U' R B2 D' B2 D2 U L' F U2 R' U'
62. 17.82 R2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 D2 R F2 U R U' F R L B2 F' D'
63. 18.25 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 D R2 L2 U R' U' B' D L' B2 U' L2 F D2
64. 14.37 D' F2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 U2 L U L B D2 R D' L' B R2 D
65. 17.38 D R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 U2 B' L2 D F D2 B2 R U' L D' U'
66. 17.03 L2 U' L2 D' B2 U L2 D R2 D U B R' B R' D' B F' D' R' L' U'
67. 15.30 D2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 D F2 D F U2 L2 B' U2 L D' B' L' U'
68. 13.01 D R2 D' B2 D' B2 U' R2 D B2 D R' B2 F' U L B2 D L2 F' R2 U2
69. 11.64 L2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 R' L D' F2 U' L B' U' R' D2 U
70. 14.93 U R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' R L' U' L2 U2 F U2 R2 F' R2 L
71. 13.76 D R2 L2 D' R2 L2 U F2 L2 D U2 F L B' D' R B' D2 B' U R2 U'
72. 17.04 D' L2 D2 B2 U' F2 D L2 U F2 D2 B' F' D' F U' L' B' D B U'
73. 16.60 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 R' B D U' R F U2 F' R F' L'
74. 16.62 D' U' F2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 B2 F2 R' F2 U F' R U B D2 L2 B U2
75. 21.28 R2 D' F2 U B2 U F2 L2 U F2 U' B' U2 B2 R L B' L F' U L'
76. 18.64 F2 R2 B2 D B2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 D' B D U2 F' L B' R' D B' F2 D2
77. 18.07 D' L2 U R2 U' B2 R2 L2 D' R F D' B2 D2 F' D2 F2 D U'
78. 14.11 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U F' D' R B2 U2 F2 D' F R' U R D2
79. 18.95 R2 U B2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 U' B' L B F D2 R D U' L D L
80. 15.12 B2 U B2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U F2 U2 F' B2 U2 L' B D' B2 L' F2 U L'
81. 15.74 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 R D L2 F' D B F U B' D2
82. 14.03 B2 U F2 D' R2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 D' B F2 R' D R' D2 U' B' F D2
83. 14.93 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 R B D R U2 R2 B' L' F2 D2
84. 14.06 B2 D F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U R F2 U' R' F D2 L F2 D L2 U'
85. 18.98 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 L' D' F D' B' L D2 B' L D' L'
86. 18.65 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 D U2 L' U2 B D R F2 D2 F' R' U' R2
87. 15.12 R2 U F2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 R' B' R' L F R D' F2 L B' U2
88. 14.34 D' L2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 U B2 D' R U2 L F' U' L2 B' D2 U2 B2 U2
89. 15.71 U R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D U2 B2 D F2 R' D U' L B2 D B R2 D2 L2 U'
90. 12.30 U L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 F' R' L2 U' F' U' B' D' R' B2 U2
91. 14.70 L2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 U L2 D F2 D R' F D' F' L B L2 F L2 F'
92. 18.09 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 U B2 F2 R D' R' B' U B' D2 B F L U2
93. 16.26 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 U B2 U2 L R2 F2 D' L' B' R D F' R
94. 15.61 B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 U L2 F' R U' B L' B2 F R' L B' D2
95. 16.90 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 D' U2 B L D' B2 U2 F' D' U B' L'
96. 15.48 D' R2 D' L2 D R2 U F2 R2 L2 F2 L D2 R U2 B R F L2 D' L' D
97. 12.79 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 D B2 F2 D2 L R2 B2 U' B R' B L D' F' D2
98. 14.58 U2 B2 D R2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 B2 L B2 F L' D2 F2 D U' L D2
99. 18.62 D L2 B2 D' U' L2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 R' U' L B F L F' U F D2
100. 15.32 L2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 U2 R L' U' L2 B R' L2 D' B L2 F'


----------

